# Gypsy needs our help, please- new picture post 24



## cindy6755

Gypsy Girl is 4 to 5 years old and totally blind from cataracts. She really wants to and needs to be able to see, she is so young. SCMR is accepting donations for her cataract surgery, which will be 2000.00. She is a very sweet girl, she loves to be held. When her hair grows back in she will be beautiful, it feels like a heavy silk coat. We had to shave her down because she was matted and covered with fleas and ticks. Jayne will be fostering her. Jayne also adopted Allie, Gucci and Lovey from us.
Please help us help Gypsy. When you donate please put for Gypsy or put 20 cents after the amount and we will know its for Gypsy. (example 10.20)Adoptable Maltese: Gypsy (TN): Petfinder link to petfinder page







Gypsy in shelter







gypsy after being shaved


----------



## KAG

Crisse, Darla and Fallon just donated. Get well soon beautiful Gypsy girl.
xoxoxoxooxxo


----------



## luna belle

Luna and I just donated...get well soon Gypsy!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Bogie and I just donated. Let us know what happens with sweet Gypsy.


----------



## mss

Just donated.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki and I donated. I wish you the best!


----------



## michellerobison

Hugs ,kisses and $$ for Gypsy from the 5 fluffs and me! she's such a sweetie and so young to be going blind! Is this common for Malts to go blind so young? My Amy ,cocker,didn't get real bad cataracts until she was 11 years old..


----------



## mysugarbears

Chloe, Riley and Noelle just made a donation. Get better Beautiful Sweet Gypsy Girl! :wub:


----------



## cindy6755

Thank you, Thank you everyone
Hugs,
Cindy, Jayne and Gypsy


----------



## Jayne

Thank you so much for donating for this little Gypsy Girl... She is so cute and sweet.. She still is very puppyish..Probably because she can't see.. It may be that she has been blind, or almost blind from birth.. Sometimes they are born this way..Blind or close to it.. Anyway, to be blind for another 10 years or so would be so sad for her...With your help I know we can give her the greatest gift..Her sight.. Thanks again to all of you.. 
Jayne, Cindy and ( drum roll please!!!) Miss Gypsy!!!:wub:


----------



## cindy6755

Bumping up


----------



## EmmasMommy

Donation Made......gotta love PayPal! Gypsy looks just like my Emma and she has many great years left......hope we can get her to see what life has to offer. Best of luck !


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler and I sent a donation for Gypsy Girl. Hoping she gets her sight!:wub:


----------



## allheart

In honour of all of you loving angels on earth, a donation has been made. I wish it were more.

Bless you for all that you do and thank you.

Special love and kisses to Miss Gypsy.


----------



## cindy6755

:ThankYou::ThankYou: everyone. Also after Gypsy has her surgery and recovers she will be up for adoption. If anyone is looking for a beautiful, gentle soul, Gypsy is the one. Sweet, Sweet girl:wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy

Bumping This UP


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

What a total sweet heart! :wub: Delilah and I just sent in a donation. I hope she gets well soon and finds her forever home!!


----------



## cindy6755

Please help gypsy


----------



## michellerobison

cindy6755 said:


> Please help gypsy


 
How close is she on her donations? Gee if eveyone on the forum sent $5 it would be more than enough....


----------



## cindy6755

Please help gypsy


----------



## michellerobison

I got the thank you card today,I was happy to help. 
How much does Gypsy need yet? I hope people will give,even a tiny bit.
Keep us posted on totals and give Gypsy a big kiss for me.


----------



## cindy6755

michellerobison said:


> I got the thank you card today,I was happy to help.
> How much does Gypsy need yet? I hope people will give,even a tiny bit.
> Keep us posted on totals and give Gypsy a big kiss for me.


I am not sure how much has been donated, the treasurer is going out of town to visit her parents so she will let me know when she gets back, but i know we need more. I.m going to try and make a video of Gypsy this weekend, but i have never done that so don't know how it will turn out.!
How about if everyone donates in honor of their Mother for mothers day!
Thank you and Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## michellerobison

cindy6755 said:


> I am not sure how much has been donated, the treasurer is going out of town to visit her parents so she will let me know when she gets back, but i know we need more. I.m going to try and make a video of Gypsy this weekend, but i have never done that so don't know how it will turn out.!
> How about if everyone donates in honor of their Mother for mothers day!
> Thank you and Hugs,
> Cindy


If a lot of people donate a tiny bit,$5 or $10 dollars,gee wiz,it's a sandwich or a pizza. You get a good feeling and "0" calories!!!!

It adds to your heart,not your wasteline!:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## cindy6755

*New pictures of Gypsy*

I took some new pictures of Gypsy this weekend, she is so cute and sweet, I am hoping we get more donations towards her eye surgery, I really want this little girl to see.


----------



## cindy6755

*more new pictures*

















A couple more-lets raise some money, this sweetheart deserves to see


----------



## michellerobison

What a beautiful face! I can't wait for her surgery.


----------



## Snowbody

Gypsy's so beautiful.:wub::wub: Thank you for the thank you note. I sure hope more people contribute...even if it''s just a little.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

What a gorgeous girl! I hope she gets her surgery soon!!


----------



## llf060787

Bianca & Bitsy just sent a donation. Hope it helps!


----------



## cascosmom

Casey and Cosmo just made a donation. Gypsy is a beautiful girl and it is just heartbreaking to think she cannot see.


----------



## cindy6755

We have 462.00 so far. We need 1500.00 more Look at that sweet face, she really deserves to see, she is only 4 or 5 years old.








Thank you everyone


----------



## michellerobison

cindy6755 said:


> We have 462.00 so far. We need 1500.00 more Look at that sweet face, she really deserves to see, she is only 4 or 5 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone


 
I'm really feeling that face,OMG what a sweetie!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Just checking to see how the fundraising is going. She is such a sweetie! I got my thank you card. 0 calorie happiness! LOL, just what I need.


----------



## llf060787

Just got our card. Wish we could have done more.

Come on everyone. We can all do without our usual cup of Dunkin's or Starbuck's for a week in order to help Gypsy! Its a small price to pay for sight. Think of it as giving up something for lent.:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

There's 9,000 members? Wow and less than $500 is all she's gotten.
I'll see how this week goes and I'll give again to Gypsy.


----------



## I found nemo

michellerobison said:


> There's 9,000 members? Wow and less than $500 is all she's gotten.
> I'll see how this week goes and I'll give again to Gypsy.


I need to say something and please don't take it the wrong way. I mean NO disrespect in anyway. Some people are members here and simply cannot donate. Five dollars for me or you may be nothing but for a family it may be their dinner for a night. Times are hard and people are struggling to get by and put food on the table, so please don't assume people are not donating because they don't want to it may be cause they simply can't. Again I admire you all who help these precious babies .
Thank You .


----------



## michellerobison

I know it's hard times,we're feeling it too.Sorry didn't mean to imply anything,truly. We took in 2 Malts on deathrow,that ended up costing us $700 in vet bills the first month,ouch... 
If anyone can give,give if they can,we all have hard times right now.
I know $5 is hard to come by sometimes,I know we've been down to our last $5 or less at times w/ medical bills.

I meant no disrespect by the previous comment. Many are struggling to keep themselves fed,let alone their fluffs.
Keep Gypsy in your prayers,maybe lots of little donations will come.

My aplogies to everyone.


----------



## cindy6755

Hopefully we will get enough for sweet Gypsy, she is not very good at "mapping" and keeps bumping into things. I know times are tough and we appreciate every little bit. They are going to put her in our newsletter so hopefully more donations will come in. Maybe someone will want to adopt her and have the means to do the surgery. She is a really sweet little girl and I would love to adopt her but I have to many of my own, (I end up with all the older ones that no one wants, even though they are very sweet and well mannered):wub: I will keep everyone posted


----------



## I found nemo

michellerobison said:


> I know it's hard times,we're feeling it too.Sorry didn't mean to imply anything,truly. We took in 2 Malts on deathrow,that ended up costing us $700 in vet bills the first month,ouch...
> If anyone can give,give if they can,we all have hard times right now.
> I know $5 is hard to come by sometimes,I know we've been down to our last $5 or less at times w/ medical bills.
> 
> I meant no disrespect by the previous comment. Many are struggling to keep themselves fed,let alone their fluffs.
> Keep Gypsy in your prayers,maybe lots of little donations will come.
> 
> My aplogies to everyone.


Thank You. I apologize that I took your post the wrong way or thought you were implying something other than what you meant. 
Thank you for taking the time to explain :flowers:


----------



## luna belle

Luna and I donated again to Gypsy...hopefully she'll be able to have the surgery soon :wub:


----------



## mss

My dogs and I donated again to Gypsy.  

I had cataract surgery, too, while I was still young (well, sort of young), so Gypsy and other dogs with vision problems have a special place in my heart. She is so cute--I wish I could adopt her, but my current pack is keeping me hopping!


----------



## cindy6755

We have 3 months to raise the money for Gypsy, if we don't have the money by then, she will have to be reevaluated by the ophthalmologist, which will cost more money. Right now she is a candidate for both eyes. I am really hoping we can get this done.


----------



## revakb2

I just sent in a donation for Gypsy.


----------



## michellerobison

I just dontated again too,every bit helps. He little face really tugs at my heart strings...if didn't already have 5 fluffs and a cat....


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I'll donate again. She needs to have surgery, poor thing.


----------



## cindy6755

Thank you for your help, I'm praying we get enough


----------



## mary-anderson

Just sent another donation for little darling Gypsy.


----------



## missiek

Noel, Terra, Triniti, and I just made a donation. Do you know how much more she needs?


----------



## cindy6755

*update post 49*

Gypsy's new total is 714.80, we are getting there slowly, we need 1900.00, if we get a lot of people to give a little we can do it
Thank you everyone who has donated


----------



## Dora's Mom

I just donated for Gypsy, she is really speaking to me but my husband says no...and I don't think we're really ready for a second dog, honestly, but she's just really pulling at me hard, like my cat did before I got him...but then, I was already planning to get a cat, I just had to pick him. She just looks so easy for me to pick up and love on and I'd love a chance to, but I just don't know if it's honestly the right thing for us and Dora and Boots.... :bysmilie: 

But I know I love her!  Please keep us updated.


----------



## cindy6755

Will keep you updated, she is a sweetie:wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Dora's Mom said:


> I just donated for Gypsy, she is really speaking to me but my husband says no...and I don't think we're really ready for a second dog, honestly, but she's just really pulling at me hard, like my cat did before I got him...but then, I was already planning to get a cat, I just had to pick him. She just looks so easy for me to pick up and love on and I'd love a chance to, but I just don't know if it's honestly the right thing for us and Dora and Boots.... :bysmilie:
> 
> But I know I love her!  Please keep us updated.


I know the feeling that face is really calling me but we have 4 Malts,a cocker and a cat,so it wouldn't be fair to get another one...but ooh that face. I donated twice just because of that sweet face! I hope she gets a home soon,she's going to be a real love bug,I can see it.


----------



## Dora's Mom

So.....I talked to my husband again over lunch and was honest about how much she was tugging at me...and he admitted he had been thinking about suggesting another dog to keep Dora company! :chili:

So now we're thinking about it! He asked me to send him some information on her, but not the pictures, he doesn't want to get sucked in by her cute little face like I already have.

And if for some reason Gypsy doesn't turn out to be the right dog at the right time, maybe we can rescue someone else later.


----------



## cindy6755

Thats great link to her petfinder pageAdoptable Maltese: Gypsy (FL): Petfinder


----------



## missiek

Woo Hoo April! I hope that Gypsy is the right girl for your family!


----------



## LJSquishy

I am so sorry I am unable to donate at this time. I just wanted to chime in and say how beautiful Gypsy is and I hope she is able to have her surgery soon. Thank you to all who have already donated, and also to those who wish you could but cannot. Thank you.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Dora's Mom said:


> So.....I talked to my husband again over lunch and was honest about how much she was tugging at me...and he admitted he had been thinking about suggesting another dog to keep Dora company! :chili:
> 
> So now we're thinking about it! He asked me to send him some information on her, but not the pictures, he doesn't want to get sucked in by her cute little face like I already have.
> 
> And if for some reason Gypsy doesn't turn out to be the right dog at the right time, maybe we can rescue someone else later.


APRIL!!!!!!!!!!!! That's exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us know if you end up getting her!!!!! :chili::chili::sHa_banana::sHa_banana::jackrabbitslims:k::happy:


----------



## Dora's Mom

maltlovereileen said:


> APRIL!!!!!!!!!!!! That's exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us know if you end up getting her!!!!! :chili::chili::sHa_banana::sHa_banana::jackrabbitslims:k::happy:


Shhh I don't want to jinx it!! But I am feeling like this guy :chili: right now!


----------



## maltlovereileen

Dora's Mom said:


> Shhh I don't want to jinx it!! But I am feeling like this guy :chili: right now!


OK my lips are sealed *but fingers crossed*!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Dora's Mom said:


> So.....I talked to my husband again over lunch and was honest about how much she was tugging at me...and he admitted he had been thinking about suggesting another dog to keep Dora company! :chili:
> 
> So now we're thinking about it! He asked me to send him some information on her, but not the pictures, he doesn't want to get sucked in by her cute little face like I already have.
> 
> And if for some reason Gypsy doesn't turn out to be the right dog at the right time, maybe we can rescue someone else later.


Oh April. I think you have to get those pictures in front of DH's face right away. He'll be a goner. :wub::wub: Tyler's got his paws crossed. I chose Southern Comfort and Gypsy for the Rescue Raffle today. I just love her and want her to see. Good Luck. :Good luck:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Remember that even a $5 donation will help toward making the gift of sight possible for this sweet little fluff. She deserves to see. And there's power in numbers. It doesn't take many $5 donations to make Gypsy's sight a reality.

I know that to many of us that feel we don't have the money to donate at this time, $5 isn't that much and would go a long way towards creating a miracle for this little fluff.

Heck, if 400 of our SM members donated only $5, we would have the $2000 needed for the surgery. I know that there are those that are donating more, but I just want to remind all that even a very small donation can and does make a huge difference.


----------



## michellerobison

So true,it takes so little to give but lots doing it enmasse. Kinda like the March of Dimes,10 cents goes a long way when lots of dimes go into the kitty.
I gave twice ,for Gypsy,she just really tugged at my heart. I just can't afford more right now fighting hives for the last 3 weeks,I've lost count on how many doctor visits,perscriptions,cremes and one ER visit for an alergic reaction to one med has cost me. I wish I could do more.


----------



## cyndrae

How close are we to getting the operation?


----------



## cindy6755

I think we have 700 to 750, we need 2000 for the operation


----------



## MalteseJane

Why aren't we being able to raise more than that ? It used to be that we could do that in no time. Sad. People are ready to pay 2 or 3 thousand dollars for a pup from a show breeder but they have no change left for a case like this. Sorry being cynical. Like somebody else said, even 5 dollars would make a difference.


----------



## Dora's Mom

cindy6755 said:


> Gypsy's new total is 714.80, we are getting there slowly, we need 1900.00, if we get a lot of people to give a little we can do it
> Thank you everyone who has donated



Since this post was made I know several people have donated (maybe even twice since then) and I know how much of a donation I made....so I was hoping we were at 800 to 850 by now.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

SIGH. 

I posted this on my Facebook page, hoping some animal lovers would kick in. 

Bump.


----------



## mss

I could donate a few dollars more, although my own "free" or nearly free dogs that I've rescued/adopted over the last year have ended up being pretty expensive. :smstarz: <= my finances 

ETA: Okay, done! PayPal makes it so fast!


----------



## cindy6755

new update on total 1105! we are getting there


----------



## Snowbody

Great news!! It really is hard economic times so I'm sure that's why it's taking so long to raise the money. But hopefully it will still keep coming in.


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Bogie and I just donated again. It sounds like Gypsy is getting close! I added her info to my facebook page, too. Hope it helps!


----------



## mary-anderson

Just sent a little ALOHA to Gypsy!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Don't forget to let me know when you donate and how much (copy of receipt) so that I can issue you Rescue Raffle tickets and also update the Rescue Raffle total.

Thanks


----------



## Jayne

Hi everyone, Please help Gypsy.. We still have not met our goal for her and if any dog needed this surgery, she does.. She doesn't seem to remember the things she should avoid and she even has a hard time finding the water bowl.. Picture this, I'm down on my knees making lapping sounds at the water bowl so she will get the idea, and she is frantically trying to find the water, and can't.. She hears a noise and she takes off running and falls over a pot in the yard, runs into a tree and plows into the fence.. It's just heartbreaking to watch.. And she is so sweet and appreciative of anything you do for her , and her tail never stops wagging even thoug she is so lost in the dark.. Again, please help this little Gypsy girl.. It would mean the world to her and to her life.. Thank you...
Jayne


----------



## Nikki's Mom

BUMP for Gypsy.


----------



## Maglily

I just donated for Gypsy again, I just hate the thought of her not getting that surgery. I really hope we can get to that goal.


----------



## Dora's Mom

I had to work some OT last week so when my paycheck comes in I'll make sure Gypsy benefits from that. I'm still committed to doing whatever is in my power to make sure she get that surgery.....

I hate to hear that she's having a rough time of it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I just posted all the info on my Facebook page. Hopefully, someone will see it and donate!


----------



## maltlovereileen

Jayne said:


> Hi everyone, Please help Gypsy.. We still have not met our goal for her and if any dog needed this surgery, she does.. She doesn't seem to remember the things she should avoid and she even has a hard time finding the water bowl.. Picture this, I'm down on my knees making lapping sounds at the water bowl so she will get the idea, and she is frantically trying to find the water, and can't.. *She hears a noise and she takes off running and falls over a pot in the yard, runs into a tree and plows into the fence.. It's just heartbreaking to watch..* And she is so sweet and appreciative of anything you do for her , and her tail never stops wagging even thoug she is so lost in the dark.. Again, please help this little Gypsy girl.. It would mean the world to her and to her life.. Thank you...
> Jayne


I hope this goal is met for her soon. In the meantime, rather than let her run wildly and frantically in her dark world, why don't you keep her leashed when she's outside so that these things don't happen?


----------



## MalteseJane

I made another donation today, so hopefully we are getting there soon.


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks for the cute thank you note with the "Gypsy :heart: Susan" on the envelope I added my Gypsy plea to Facebook today. Hope it helps.


----------



## michellerobison

How close is she to her goal?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just donated, I know how expensive that surgery is, Muffy had it, he was blind and after his surgery he was like a new littleman. Gypsy deserves to see and play and enjoy life.


----------



## Jayne

Thanks for the bump Susan.. Being so new here I don't know how to do that yet...


----------



## Jayne

Thanks Brenda.. We're working very hard to make this happen for Gypsy..


----------



## Jayne

Thanks so much April.. I know where your heart is concerning Gypsy...


----------



## Jayne

Nikki's Mom said:


> I just posted all the info on my Facebook page. Hopefully, someone will see it and donate!


 Thanks so much ..Maybe that will help us make the goal sooner than later!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jayne

maltlovereileen said:


> I hope this goal is met for her soon. In the meantime, rather than let her run wildly and frantically in her dark world, why don't you keep her leashed when she's outside so that these things don't happen?


 You know Eileen, that's what friends are for.. It never even occured to me to leash her:smilie_tischkante: This is one of my more Duh moments.. But when you open the back door and 8 little white fur balls practicaly knock you off your feet the, old brain must just goes buzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... Anyway, in all seriousness, I will try that... Thanks


----------



## Jayne

Snowbody said:


> Thanks for the cute thank you note with the "Gypsy :heart: Susan" on the envelope I added my Gypsy plea to Facebook today. Hope it helps.


Thanks so very much Susan... I'm sure that will help...


----------



## Jayne

Matilda's mommy said:


> just donated, I know how expensive that surgery is, Muffy had it, he was blind and after his surgery he was like a new littleman. Gypsy deserves to see and play and enjoy life.


 You're thinking just the way I am Paula.. Thank you..


----------



## Jayne

In answer to your question Michelle.. and I know everyone else is wondering the same thing.. We now have raised today with the addition of the donations made yesterday and today....Drum roll please...... $1240.80. The total for the surgery is between $1900.00 and $2000.00..( Depending on what the doctor finds when he gets into her eyes..) So that means we still need $700.00 to $800.00 and we will be there.. 

I just want to take a minute here and again thank all of you for you generous hearts towards all the dogs that Cindy has helped, and now this little Gypsy that Cindy and I both are working so hard to give sight to.. We couldn't even begin to accomplish this for any of our rescues without all of you working together... So from the very depths of my heart I want to personally thank each and every one of you...You all have helped to do a really important and worthwhile thing.. Again, thank you...

Jayne


----------



## Snowbody

$1240.80. That's great.:chili::chili: Still a ways to go but seems like we're really getting there.:aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson

Aloha Gypsy, 

My Mommy and Grandma really want you t have your eye sight like me.
They just sent another donation!!!!YEAHHHHH


----------



## Dora's Mom

Yay! Don't worry Gypsy, everyone here is going to make sure you get your chance to see again. Hopefully people will be encouraged by the fact that we are getting close and want to help finish this! Tell Gypsy to hang in just a little longer and give her a hug from us. :wub:


----------



## carley

I'd like to add my thanks to all for the very generous donations for Gypsy! We now have $1320.80, as of 10am, 6/15... so only $679.30 more is needed and then we can move forward with the surgery. Just goes to show what a "team" can accomplish - Thanks!

Debi Mishoe
Treasurer - SCMR


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i am really tight on cash right now . but im going to try really hard to donate this saturday , thank u all for doing what you are doing. shes beautiful by the way !


----------



## carley

Thanks, every amount helps, it adds up really fast! If it were not for everyone’s generosity, we wouldn’t have as much as we have now!

Debi


----------



## KAG

I made another small donation for this beautiful girl. Guys, no need to send me a thank you, you're busy enough.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Dora's Mom

Well Gypsy won't be going home with us.  She had another application to adopt her and they actually had experience with dogs with cataract problems like Gypsy. So I know she is going to a good home and I'm so happy for her.  I hope we can find another sweet fluff for our family soon.


----------



## donnad

Dora's Mom said:


> Well Gypsy won't be going home with us.  She had another application to adopt her and they actually had experience with dogs with cataract problems like Gypsy. So I know she is going to a good home and I'm so happy for her.  I hope we can find another sweet fluff for our family soon.


I am sorry that Gypsy will not be going home with you...I am sure you will find another fluff soon.

I just made a donation for Gypsy.


----------



## carley

Hi all, just to let everyone know that we now have $1562.37 for Gypy's eye surgery! We have a very generious contribitor that says they will donate the balance! So fingers crossed that we now have the amount needed for the surgery!

Debi


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

we received a card yesterday with Gypsy's picture on it, we have fell in love with her, we have the card on our desk, I'm so happy she will have her surgery, she is a little gift from God, I'm remembering that girl in my prayers


----------



## donnad

I am so happy that she will finally have her surgery.


----------



## missiek

Oh thank goodness!  I am so pleased! Thank you everyone who donated to help this little one! God bless all of you!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Yea! Gypsy is going to be so excited to see again! I'm so excited for her.


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer::cheer::celebrate - firewor Yea Gypsy. And especially yea to the donor who brought it to the top!! :thumbsup: I'm so happy. I can't wait to find out how she does. Dora - i'm sorry she isn't going to you but for some reason it wasn't meant to be. But I'm sure there are some other cuties in the wings


----------



## bonsmom

Another few dollars to make extra sure and to bump this back to the top!


----------



## MalteseJane

I am very sad. I don't know if I am the only one feeling that way. Cyndy is trying to raise enough money for Gypsy's eye surgery since April 29th. This is almost 2 months now and she does not have the full amount without the anonymous donor who will make up the difference.
What I am getting at, is the fundraiser of Jaimie for the dog in her care. People have not had any money to give to SCMR for Gypsy but suddenly they can manage to get 2,500$ in not even 2 days for Jaimie's client. I just think it is not fair.


----------



## mss

In defense of others (since I have donated for Gypsy but not yet for the dog in Dr. Jaimie's care), Dr. Jaimie's dog had an urgent need for immediate care, but Gypsy's cataract surgery is not the same kind of immediate, critical emergency. 

I hope they both do well. {{{{Gypsy and Missy}}}}


----------



## michellerobison

MalteseJane said:


> I am very sad. I don't know if I am the only one feeling that way. Cyndy is trying to raise enough money for Gypsy's eye surgery since April 29th. This is almost 2 months now and she does not have the full amount without the anonymous donor who will make up the difference.
> What I am getting at, is the fundraiser of Jaimie for the dog in her care. People have not had any money to give to SCMR for Gypsy but suddenly they can manage to get 2,500$ in not even 2 days for Jaimie's client. I just think it is not fair.


I hadn't seen the post about the dog in Dr.Jamie's care. But I did donate 2 times to Gypsy (that face just got me). 

I had one person ask me if it was legit.I didn't think it was a question that was out of line,so many scams going on, and if someone is new to the forum,they might be unsure. But I checked out SCMR and feel absolutely confident donations are going to help fluffs.

I know many are struggling,but even $5 from a large number of people is easier than just a few giving more. Maybe since Dr.Jamie's client needed urgent care? I'm just glad Gypsy will get her surgery. Too bad the vet doing it wouldn't give a discount since we're talking rescue dogs here. I'm sure it would be a tax write off.
Our vet gives a discount,usually does it at cost,for any rescues I take in.


.


----------



## michellerobison

I'm so happy Gypsy will get her peepers done,I can't wait to see that smiling face again..and her being able to see how much she's loved!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Janine - I'm really sorry you feel that way. Many of us gave to both Gypsy and Missy and in fact to Gypsy more than once There are a lot of members here who didn't have enough money to give to either fluff but sent their prayers and love, which is just as important. I think it's a sacrifice for everyone to come up with money for charity these days with bleak job prospects and clients who don't pay. We do what we can, when we can, and thankfully there is an anonymous donor who might have more discretionary funds. 
I agree too about the emergency life threatening status of Missy vs. sight for Gypsy and I also know how many of us Dr. Jamie has helped thru PMs when our dogs were ill. I don't think it's fair to make anyone feel guilty about whether and what they can give, or where they choose to do so. 
It's should be about helping and being thankful, not blame. JMO


----------



## k/c mom

MalteseJane said:


> I am very sad. I don't know if I am the only one feeling that way. Cyndy is trying to raise enough money for Gypsy's eye surgery since April 29th. This is almost 2 months now and she does not have the full amount without the anonymous donor who will make up the difference.
> What I am getting at, is the fundraiser of Jaimie for the dog in her care. People have not had any money to give to SCMR for Gypsy but suddenly they can manage to get 2,500$ in not even 2 days for Jaimie's client. I just think it is not fair.


OMG! I am sorry but I am just totally shocked and frankly, saddened, that we have to nit pick who gave to which Malt in need.


----------



## MalteseJane

There is no nit picking necessary. Just compare the two threads. Most people in THIS thread have donated twice (me included) AND to the other thread. How many in the other thread have donated in this one ? Maybe you are right, it's the urgency. Or maybe this thread does not get the same exposure. I understand that some people are hit hard by the economy and cannot give and I don't want them to feel guilty. They have not much of a choice. They have other priorities.


----------



## k/c mom

MalteseJane said:


> There is no nit picking necessary. Just compare the two threads. Most people in THIS thread have donated twice (me included) AND to the other thread. How many in the other thread have donated in this one ? Maybe you are right, it's the urgency. Or maybe this thread does not get the same exposure. I understand that some people are hit hard by the economy and cannot give and I don't want them to feel guilty. They have not much of a choice. They have other priorities.


Giving is a very personal thing. People give from the heart and it is their business and their money and they can do with it what they want. No need to judge them. Please, let's move on from this as it just brings very bad vibes to both threads and to the spirit of SM.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

k/c mom said:


> Giving is a very personal thing. People give from the heart and it is their business and their money and they can do with it what they want. No need to judge them. Please, let's move on from this as it just brings very bad vibes to both threads and to the spirit of SM.


Thank you, Sher. 

I feel bad because I have been away the past several months fighting a serious illness that left me unable to walk. (Now I can walk!) As most of my dear friends here know, I just came back to post in the past few days ... and, it's still difficult to read every thread. I wish I could respond to so many of the pictures and heartwarming posts. And, be there to support all those who need it. 

I felt bad that I couldn't even thank all the people who helped Kerry with the MS Walk. And, I swear by my life, I was ever so grateful to those who simply sent messages of love and support. God blessed me with not keeping tabs on who and who didn't send money for the walk ... that is not how I judge my friends. 

If I would have been able to see this thread sooner ... I would have donated ... especially IF I had a phone number to call in and use my credit card. I cannot donate online or give personal information due to some security issues on my computer right now.

So, please just know that my prayers are with Gypsy ... that she will have a speedy recovery from her surgery! I'm so happy that she will be able to see again! Gypsy is beautiful and will find a wonderful forever home. :wub::wub:

Okay ... let's move on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily

Soooo happy to read today that Gypsy will get her surgery. I was relieved to read an earlier post to say that they were working hard and it would happen...and it has!
I've been on holidays so I am not reading as many posts these days. Glad I didn't miss it.


----------



## mss

And someone implied that a home experienced with post-cataract care has been found for her, so it sounds like she's well on her way to a better new life.


----------



## sophie

I can honestly say that as I haven't been on SM as much recently - only since the can of worms thread I had not even seen this thread about Gypsy.  I did see the thread about Missy though as I've been trying to check into SM everyday and stay current. I was happy to help Missy as I had the means at the time. I will be more than happy to donate to Gypsy's surgery this coming pay day. Others may be in the same boat as me as more and more of us are just now coming back to SM. I really don't think there's any underlying reasons for the disparity in donations. I believe we would all want to help any malt in need.

Linda


----------



## Jayne

Hi everyone... This is Gypsy writing to thank you for all that you've done for me... All the donations and the good wishes and prayers have all come together to make a wonderful future for me... My foster Mom took me to the eye doctor today, and I am going to have my eye surgery this thursday.. I am so excited, and a little bit scared too because the doctor said that there are some complications with my eyes because they have been left so long without proper attention.. One of my eyes has something called a detached retena... and they say that's not good, but maybe I'll be able to see a little bit after the doctor takes the hard film off of that eye..The other eye is pretty bad too, but we are hoping that I will be able to see out of that one if the new lens can be attached properly.. They said that I wouldn't be able to see totally, and that I shouldn't drive!! Darn, and I wanted that new red sports car too.. Oh well, I will at least be able to see distance, but not so much up close.. Anyway, would you all pray that some miracle would happen and the surgery will be better than the doctors expect.. And be sure to think of me at 8:00 AM on thursday morning... I'll be seeing you soon and I'll tell you all about it...

WOOF!!!!!
Gypsy


----------



## dr.jaimie

So are more funds needed for miss gypsy. I have some left and can spread it out among a few places. Just need to know so I can send it ur way.


----------



## michellerobison

Sending kisses for both eyes :wub:and happy positive thoughts that you will see good enough to drive.I'll be watching for you in that red sports car....:w00t:
I can't see up close either ,thank goodness for bifocals....


----------



## Snowbody

Gypsy - We're sending really powerful thoughts and prayers your way that the surgery will go even better then the doctors are thinking. :grouphug: You just need to be brave. Look at how much you can see already -- you can write a letter on the computer :HistericalSmiley:, you can see how much you're loved by all the prayers people have have written here and donations they've sent and you can see in your near future a new furever family who will love you. So no matter what happens in surgery, you're already better than you were before.:wub::wub: I would however advise that you don't drive no matter how well the surgery goes.:blink: Love you, Gypsy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

If more is needed for Gypsy, please let me know. I also missed this thread


----------



## Snowbody

Okay - someone yesterday I think posted that ads on SM are starting to be related to what we're writing. I JUST saw one for Lasik surgery!!!! Too weird. They should only know this thread is for a pooch.


----------



## Jayne

Hi everyone..It's me again, Gypsy.... I ask my foster Mom about what we needed yet, and she said that the follow up treatment is an added expense, and that SCMR can always use the help.. Just go to Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and look me up.. Then you can send a donation by pay pal or even check, .. Just be sure to mention my name, Gypsy so that your donation will be credited to me.. You will be able to take your donation as a taxable gift too. So, if you want to help me that is just great, but if you would just say a prayer for me that would be really great too..

WOOF...
Gypsy


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok 550 was just donated from all the sm donations i had leftover from missy


----------



## LJSquishy

Wow, that is so wonderful that Gypsy is finally going to receive her eye surgery! She is going to do so well, I just know it. 

Thank you to ALL of you who donated money, prayers, & kind thoughts for this wonderful girl. She will finally have the gift of sight!


----------



## bonsmom

Jayne said:


> Hi everyone... This is Gypsy writing to thank you for all that you've done for me... All the donations and the good wishes and prayers have all come together to make a wonderful future for me... My foster Mom took me to the eye doctor today, and I am going to have my eye surgery this thursday..
> 
> This is such good news! I'm looking forward to reading a positive update on Thursday. This little doggie is going to wake up being able to see, what a gift!


----------



## bailey02

dr.jaimie said:


> ok 550 was just donated from all the sm donations i had leftover from missy


 
*WOW WE HAD THAT MUCH LEFT OVER :thumbsup:*

*MISSY IS AT THE BRIDGE SMILING DOWN ON US AND SHE IS GOING TO WATCH OVER GYPSY DURING HER SURGERY*:innocent:


----------



## cyndrae

I am looking forward to pictures of our little precious Gypsy. 
Prayers for you sweetheart.


----------



## carley

Hi all! I wanted to let everyone know that SCMR has now raised $2595 for the cataract surgery for Gypsy! Thank you all so very much, for without the donations from members of Spoiled Maltese, we would not have near that amount! The anonymous donor did make the anticipated donation, for which we are so grateful for!!!! And the recent large donation from the group, put the total well over the $2000 that was our target amount. The amount over will now help SCMR cover the additional fees that will be for her after care!

Even though we learned that Gypsy’s surgery is more complicated than first thought, we pray for a successful surgery on Thursday for her to be able to receive the gift of sight, making her world a much bigger place!

SCMR is a 501c3 making any donation tax deductible. If anyone does not receive their receipt card please let me know and I will make sure it is taken care of. Just email me direct at [email protected]. If anyone has any questions we are so very happy to answer them, just drop us an email at [email protected] or call at 423-443-4082.

We were so sorry to hear that the other little one did not make it and has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.

Thank you again, you all are an amazing group,
Debi Mishoe
Operations Director/Treasurer


----------



## mss

Sending all positive thoughts and prayers that her surgery is successful. {{{{Gypsy}}}}


----------



## michellerobison

I can't wait to hear our little Gypsy girl is ready to get her surgery and will soon be seeing the world through better peepers! :chili:She really tugged at my heart,that sweet face:wub:,reminds me of my adoptee Bitsy.... Hugs to all who made it happen!


----------



## mary-anderson

Sweet Gypsy I hope your surgery goes well. Please update us on
how her surgery went.


----------



## Snowbody

So happy the time is finally here. Thinking of you Gypsy girl and praying you'll get through the surgery well and have a good outcome. :grouphug: Anxious to hear how she did.


----------



## Dora's Mom

Good luck Gypsy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, thank you for little Gypsy, she has touched so many of our hearts, Lord be with her as she has her surgery, touch each eyes and open them so she might see clearly. I pray for this surgery to go better then the doctors ever could imagine. May Gypsy have many wonderful years of health and love. Thank you for her life. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Nikki's Mom

So happy Gypsy will be able to see soon!


----------



## revakb2

I hope Gypsy's surgery went well and her recovery is complete. Gypsy, we can't wait to see you, and for you to see us.


----------



## mss

Hoping it's all gone well so far.  Any news?


----------



## Snowbody

Any word on Gypsy's surgery??


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just checkin in


----------



## Jayne

Ok everyone.. This has been a really down and way up day... I took Gypsy into the clinic this morning at 8:00.. The doctor who was to do the surgery was not encouraging about the outcome of Gypsys eyes.. She had been left with cataracts so long that there was damage to the eyes that couldn't be reversed she felt.. The left eye was detched, and she didn't hold out much hope for much sight being restored in that eye.. The other eye also had problems ,and the doctor felt ,at best, she would only have distance sight..If I dropped a treat at her feet she said she wouldn't see it.. To put new lenses in probably wouldn't be avaliable to her..And in addition , in the future ,she could lose her eyes all together. That was such a bad blow and I felt so bad for Gypsy.. In any case the doctor and I felt it would be better for her to have some sight rather than none because she can be very fearful. So I was to be called by 9:00am if the surgery just couldn't be done, and by 11:00 if it was possible.. At this point no one knew what the outcome would be.. Waiting for those time frames was like watching a pot come to a boil.. It was and eternity in my mind.. 9:00 came and went, 10:00 came and went, 11:00 came and so did the call. The doctor said that when she got into Gypsys eyes, she discovered much less damage than she had thought before and that Miss Gypsy now has two beautiful new lenses and will be able to see perfectly..The doctor said she was totally shocked at really how good her eyes were, because the test the day before had looked so bad.. There is a God in heaven.. !!! I know many of you have been praying and sending positive thoughts, and I sat in the car with Gypsy before I even took her in to the doctors this morning and we prayed for the surgeons hands to be sure, that the results would astound even the doctor, and that she would have perfect eyesight by the end of the day.. And that's just the way it happened..So, Again, We at SCMR want to thank all of you for making this possible for Gypsy. Without you, this Gypsy Girl would still be in the dark.. Now, she will be chasing butterflies!!! Thank you all!!!!!!

Gypsy and Jayne
PS.. I think she still wants that new red sports car!!! Oh MY!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom

What wonderful news!!!!!! :crying:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

*PRAISE GOD, PRAISE GOD, PRAISE GOD *she is a little miracle, I'm crying right now, what a awesome God we have. I wish we could all meet Gypsy and give her hugs and kisses. Thanks for the update


----------



## njdrake

I can't even begin to say how happy this make me. I was hoping for a good outcome and this is even better than I thought it would be. I'm thrilled to know that Gypsy will be chasing butterflies:wub:


----------



## mss

That's such wonderful news! :biggrin: 

We'll keep up the thoughts and prayers that her recovery is the best that can be! :biggrin:


----------



## dr.jaimie

im glad it turned out so well hopefully the recovery goes the same. it isnt over yet and complications can arrise. so lets keep the prayers going. i had one client have both eyes done and one eye developed glaucoma and she had to have the eye removed. so crossing fingers for 100% success. good luck little gypsy


----------



## Snowbody

:crying 2::crying 2:The tears are pouring down my eyes reading that post about Gypsy. How amazing. Goes to show NEVER GIVE UP!!! I am so overjoyed at the news and Jayne you deserve a big :wine: after getting through this day. I really do believe that all the thoughts, prayers, money and even Missy created a positive force for Gypsy. As Jaimie says, we have to wait and see but I'm just overjoyed. After Casanova, I needed some good news today. :grouphug: I guess we'll have to work on the sports car if she passes her drivers test sight screening.:w00t:


----------



## Jayne

dr.jaimie said:


> im glad it turned out so well hopefully the recovery goes the same. it isnt over yet and complications can arrise. so lets keep the prayers going. i had one client have both eyes done and one eye developed glaucoma and she had to have the eye removed. so crossing fingers for 100% success. good luck little gypsy


Yes, That also was discussed, so I am following the doctors instructions to the letter for the best possible outcome for Gypsy.. And yes, please keep the prayers coming for Gods healing power to surround her as she becomes more perfect in every way.. She needs a healing of he spirit also, so please include this in your prayers...:innocent:


----------



## k/c mom

A lot of SM-ers are crying right now ... myself included. What wonderful news!!

Bless you Jayne for what you are doing for Gyspy!!! You are her angel for sure!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

You know, I was only a year old when my eyeballs were removed.

I remember mom draggin' me all over the place. She was desperate to save eyeballs, that weren't even there. Mom is such a dork, she asked the specialist if we could get "any type of sight" out of the white part of my eye. LOL Of course, I even knew that was ridiculous. :HistericalSmiley:

Although I have no eyes, I have tears of joy for wee little Gypsy.

I tell Deb, "with me, it was not possible, but you did all you could do. And yes, you made a fool of yourself (with the white eye part), but you meant well. You flippin' nut case. LOL 

In my "eyes" this is not elective surgery. Not for such a young 5-year-old. It's a must. Quality of life is very important. If there is a glimmer of hope, it must be done. 

I just know you will do well my little Gypsy, under SCMR's care.

Now that you can see

I will send pics of my "ugly brothers" 

And handsome ME 

All my love, my precious little bean...LBB


----------



## michellerobison

I knew she's do well,I just knew it .I guess my heart wasn't going to listen to the worst case. I just fell in love w/ her sweet face and big eyes that couldn't see. I'm so happy for her.If I didn't have 5 already,she would surely be #6! Al would kill me....
Gypsy is in my heart forever though.
Keep us posted. This is a miracle ,all the way around.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

What a beautiful ending for Gypsy!!! I am so, so happy for Gypsy and you, Jayne.

It's got to be thrilling to envision ... Gypsy able to run after those butterflies! But, most importantly, for Gypsy to see the face of another Earth Angel ... that's you, Jayne. :tender:


----------



## LJSquishy

I am so happy to see that Gypsy's surgery went better than expected and she practically has brand new eyes! How amazing it all turned out with everyone's donations, caring thoughts, and a wonderful vet.  I will continue to think of her in hopes that her aftercare will go smoothly and she will not have any complications.


----------



## momtoboo

Awesome news. :chili::aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane

Awesome :chili::aktion033: Hope the recovery will be awesome too.


----------



## Tina

:chili: :chili: Wonderful news!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## maggieh

Wonderful news!! Prayers for a successful recovery!


----------



## mary-anderson

Tears of joy!!!! I pray you have a succesful recovery.


----------



## k/c mom

3Maltmom said:


> You know, I was only a year old when my eyeballs were removed.
> 
> I remember mom draggin' me all over the place. She was desperate to save eyeballs, that weren't even there. Mom is such a dork, she asked the specialist if we could get "any type of sight" out of the white part of my eye. LOL Of course, I even knew that was ridiculous. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Although I have no eyes, I have tears of joy for wee little Gypsy.
> 
> I tell Deb, "with me, it was not possible, but you did all you could do. And yes, you made a fool of yourself (with the white eye part), but you meant well. You flippin' nut case. LOL
> 
> In my "eyes" this is not elective surgery. Not for such a young 5-year-old. It's a must. Quality of life is very important. If there is a glimmer of hope, it must be done.
> 
> I just know you will do well my little Gypsy, under SCMR's care.
> 
> Now that you can see
> 
> I will send pics of my "ugly brothers"
> 
> And handsome ME
> 
> All my love, my precious little bean...LBB


Perfectly stated, LBB (& Deb)!!


----------



## Jayne

Update on Gypsy... 
We saw the doctor for a follow up this morning.. Gypsy has an unususal amount of swelling in her eyes, but the pressure seems to have come down into the normal range.. Meds. were added, and one excahange.. We will take her back Tuesday for another evaluation.. The doctor said we are walking a fine thread with her, so everyone please send good thoughts and prayers her way.. I am taking the best care of her that I know how to do, and I am expecting more miracles in the days to come with Miss Gypsy...Thanks again everyone...

Jayne and Gypsy


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Praying for Gypsy. Keep us updated.


----------



## Maglily

What wonderful news, it's beyond words....so glad I got online to read this tonite. Sending more prayers.


----------



## michellerobison

She wants that red sports car way too bad to quit now! Thinking about you sweetie,get well soon!


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> She wants that red sports car way too bad to quit now! Thinking about you sweetie,get well soon!


I agree with Michelle. I'm thinking a vintage Corvette might do. Sending thoughts and prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> I agree with Michelle. I'm thinking a vintage Corvette might do. Sending thoughts and prayers.:grouphug:


She deserves it ,after all she's been through... and with that sweet face,she might get one...maybe I can borrow her to work on my hubby...


----------



## mss

How is "our" little Gypsy doing?  Is she cooperative with the medicating? I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for a good follow-up exam tomorrow!  :grouphug:


----------



## Jayne

mss said:


> How is "our" little Gypsy doing?  Is she cooperative with the medicating? I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for a good follow-up exam tomorrow!  :grouphug:


Thank you for following along with this story of Gypsy.. And that goes for all of you kind people.. Unfortunately Gypsy is still not seeing at all.. The swelling is still pretty bad though.. We will see the doctor this afternoon.. I'll probably know more then.. I am feeling so sad for her.. She's been through so much and to have this surgery and still no sight just hurts my heart for her.. She is extremely difficult to medicate.. It takes my husband and I both to accomplish this feat for her, but we have not missed one medication since her surgery.. We are hoping with consistant care that somehow, or at sometime the light will dawn for her.. I most certainly will keep all of you up to date on what's happening ..Thanks for your prayers , thoughts, and concerns for our little Gypsy girl..
Jayne


----------



## Maglily

oh I had hoped for better news, but still there's hope. I'm praying she is feeling better soon and has a good appt. tomorrow.


----------



## mary-anderson

Sweet little Gypsy I have faith you will regain some of your eyesight. Please keep us posted.


----------



## donnad

This is so sad...I will keep praying for her that she will have some sight.


----------



## Snowbody

Jayne - it breaks my heart to read that Gypsy still can't see.:smcry: I'm still praying so hard that it will just take a little more time for the swelling to go down and that she still will be able to see even just a little. I won't give up hope on our Gypsy girl. Come on, Gypsy. :hugging: Please let us know how her appointment goes and thanks again for all the care you've give to her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

we want to see a miracle Lord, I believe your going to bring sight to Gypsy, I thank you in advance


----------



## Jayne

Well, we went to the eye specialist this afternoon and he examined Gypsy for quite a while.. He said that there still is a good amount of swelling..Especially in the right eye.. He also said that Gypsy had very bad cataracts and there are alot of scars in her eyes.. Because of that he believes it may take her longer to see.. That being said, he does believe she will see.. Not perfectly but she will be functional.. That I will be happy with if that's the best it's going to be, but let's pray for better anyway.. Let give a shout for Miss Gypsy!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson

:cheer:Yeah Gypsy!!!! You rest your precious little self so you can have a wonderful recovery. I'm so glad to she will have some eye sight. I will continue to pray for you little one, a miracle could still happen!!!


----------



## k/c mom

Ohhhh, that is such great news!!!!! Hang in there ... I really think it's going to happen!!!! Yipeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:chili::chili:Great news! We will continue to pray. Thanks for the update.


----------



## KAG

Aww, how wonderful. I can't stop crying. Happy tears.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I've just caught up with Miss Gypsy's progress. What an up then down road you have had Jayne. I'm sure I can say we all know you are giving 100%+ for Gypsy & she couldn't get better care. I am continuing my prayers for full sight and the cleansing of her spirit that sight will help bring. Please God heal this little angel.


----------



## Jayne

Dixie's Mama said:


> I've just caught up with Miss Gypsy's progress. What an up then down road you have had Jayne. I'm sure I can say we all know you are giving 100%+ for Gypsy & she couldn't get better care. I am continuing my prayers for full sight and the cleansing of her spirit that sight will help bring. Please God heal this little angel.


Thank you so much for your prayers.. Gypsy needs a healing of her spirit as much as she needs her eyesight and for you to address that need means the world to me and to Gypsy... Thank you again..

.:innocent: Gypsy Girl, and Jayne


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, my heart jumps with joy, thank you Lord for hearing our prayers, your a God of miracles and I just know Gypsy is in your precious loving hands. I know your timing is perfect. One day that sweet baby will see and her little spirit will be free to enjoy life. Thank you for Jayne, and her love for little Gypsy. In Jesus name I pray, Amen


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili: Boy this story has more ups and downs then a seesaw. So glad I got on the forum tonight to see the latest. Still rooting for that Gypsy Girl. Come one baby. You can do it. Slow and steady wins the race. :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Just checking in on our little Gypsy girl. I'm holding her in my heart and hoping she will see better soon. Who knows what will come after the swelling is down. So much love on this forum being sent to her,maybe it will be enough.
We love her and we haven't even met her.


----------



## mss

{{{{Gypsy and Jayne}}}}} :grouphug:


----------



## Stelkia Maltese

Hoping that Gypsy is feeling better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sending more prayers and positive energy and lots and lots of hugs for both Jayne and Miss Gypsy.

BTW -- when is her next appointment?


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I'm thinking of Gypsy and wondering how she is.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Dixie's Mama said:


> I'm thinking of Gypsy and wondering how she is.


Us too, we can't stop thinking about her ~ Love, LBB and Deb


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Any updates on precious Gypsy?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just checkin in


----------



## Jayne

Hi.. No news to date on Gypsy.. She still is not seeing, but she is doing well enough that the doctor is slowing down on some of the medications.. Her next appointment is next Tuesday, July 13th.. I'm hoping that she will be seeing some by then.. I appreciate you all keeping up on her progress..It actually encourages me, because this is probably one of the hardest things I've ever had to do in my life, and I am beyond exaustion. This morning I woke up to Gypsy barking.. I had moved her from an xpen to her own room because she was circling so badly in the pen.. Well sometime during the night she went potty and it was smeared all over every inch of that room , including the walls and door.. The floors were a given.. Good morning world!!!  Anyway, with the decrease in her meds. things will get easier for both Gypsy and me I'm sure.. The doctor told me that the first week is really miserable.. So, things are looking up, and I'm hoping this week we will see this little Gypsy take her first glimpse of her new life.. I'll keep you all posted.. Keep the prayers and positive thoughts flowing.. We really need them...

Gypsy and Jayne


----------



## drclee

Jayne, bless you for taking care of her and loving her. We are praying that she will continue to improve and hopefully regain her sight!


----------



## mary-anderson

Bless your heart for taking care of Gypsy. I'm sure she is very
thankful you are there for her. I will continue to keep you and Gypsy
in my thoughts and prayers.rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

God bless you, Jayne.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Jayne - bless your heart and soul. I know it isn't easy and also it's heartbreaking to have had Gypsy go through the surgery and still not be able to see.

But, it's still very early and we're not giving up hope. Still sending lots and lots and lots of prayers and positive energy and HUGS to both of you.


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Jayne sweetie. :huh:You've been through the wringer along with Gypsy girl. Nothing like those messes where you just stand there and look at them and think "how am I going to clean this up?":w00t: and then you do. We just won't give up on Gypsy and keep thinking she hasn't come this far not to see. Sending constant prayers her way and yours. :grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Hi Jayne,

I am so grateful that you were put in Gypsy's life so she could have such amazing care. I've been thinking so hard about her and hoping she is doing well. Summer has been busy here and I've been MIA online. This was the first thread I checked. Hugs to you both and my prayers continue.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Thanks for the update Jayne. Oh my, what a way to start your day. You must have wanted to run away from home, you poor angel. Gypsy is the first thought in my head when I wake up & my last thought at night. I just know all your loving care and hard work will be rewarded with sight for Gypsy. All the prayers being said for her just couldn't go unheard. God bless you and Gypsy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just checkin in


----------



## Orla

Praying for Gypsy! I really hope she can see soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Looking for updates on precious Gypsy. Hope both Jayne and Gypsy are doing well.. Still sending lots and lots of prayers.


----------



## mary-anderson

Any update on Gypsy?? I know she has an appointment 
tomarrow, just wondering how the weekend went for Jayne
and Gypsy.


----------



## Jayne

Hi All..... Well, I still don't believe that Gypsy is seeing a thing, but she does seem more calm now, and more comfortable, although tonight, for the first time, she started rubbing at her eyes as if they might be bothering her.. The collar may have to go back on .. She goes to the doctor tomorrow and we'll see what he thinks about her prognosis then.. I'll let you all know just as soon as I can.. Thanks for sticking in there with us...

Jayne and Gypsy


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Sending more hugs and prayers for you and Gypsy. I hope the vet can have good news for you both!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Sending prayers for tomorrow. Maybe she's rubbing her eyes because she can see a little but it isn't that clear. Hey I can dream can't I.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Maybe just maybe Gypsy is rubbing her eyes because they 
are healing and she starting to see. My prayers are with
little one.


----------



## Dora's Mom

I'm so glad she's calmed down, for both your sakes!  My gut reaction also was "Maybe she's seeing something" when you said she was rubbing her eyes. Good luck at the doctor!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Anxiously awaiting news from the doctor. Still praying every day for Gypsy.


----------



## mary-anderson

Just wondering what the vet had to say about Gypsy today.


----------



## Snowbody

Same here. How's she doing?


----------



## maltlovereileen

come on, Gypsy... *See*!!!! Praying here too...


----------



## Matilda's mommy

gosh I hate being away until tomorrow evening,
Lord touch those precious eyes, open them Lord so Gypsy may see.


----------



## Cheri

Matilda's mommy said:


> gosh I hate being away until tomorrow evening,
> Lord touch those precious eyes, open them Lord so Gypsy may see.


I love being in a place that doesn't think twice about praying for animals. People make me feel so silly about it sometimes. (I've even prayed for little birds I found in my yard).


----------



## heartmadeforyou

St. Francis wasn't silly. Our humanity is best expressed in how we treat all other living things.


----------



## Jayne

Update on Gypsy.... Hi everyone.. Yesterday Gypsy went to the specialist again.. I have not noticed that she can see, but the doctor tested her and said that she does have sight in both eyes.. The amount of sight will not be known for awhile though.. This is my assumption only, but it's probably because of all the swelling that she continues to have... That she has any sight is wonderful news for her .. We still need your prayers and good thought's centered on her sight being perfect and especially for her emotional/ fear issues.. We would love to find her a forever home one day, but it will have to be as the only fur baby in the home... This will be hard to find if she has been left with very little sight. Also who ever wants to give her a home will need to know that she will need regular examinations and meds. for her eyes for the rest of her life.. This is quite a commitment.. Two of my own have had cataract surgery and it's really not so much a problem giving the eye drops, but the examinations are expensive. Hopefully in time the examinations will only be once or twice a year, but we're not there yet since their surgeries were fairly recent.. Most of you remember Gucci and Kallie because many of you helped them see.. They are doing really well and very loved members of our family. So... that's about it until next Tuesday when we go back to see the doctor.. I'll keep you posted as always.. And again, thank you for your dedication to Miss Gypsy..I can't tell you how much this has helped me....

Jayne


----------



## k/c mom

Wow!! That is really great news!!! I hope for the very best for sweet Gypsy!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Thanks for keeping us updated. We are hoping and praying for the very best for sweet Gypsy.


----------



## mss

I'm glad to hear the specialist says she does have sight. 

If she has had the cataracts for a very long time, wonder if there could now be a problem with interpreting and giving meaning to what her eyes can see.

(A relative of mine was very nearsighted from birth, and when finally fitted with glasses as a small child, she started screaming because of the houses across the street--she hadn't been able to see them before!) 

I will keep Gypsy and you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Jayne - that's really good news. Was sweating out yesterday waiting to hear. At this point any sight is great but I think that the swelling is an issue and it will keep getting better. I thought you had a home lined up already -- or did you since realize she has to be the only dog. Well that's the future. I think you'll find someone who may have lost their beloved dog and be thrilled to give beautiful Gypsy all their attention. In the meantime, thanks again for all your dedication. We'll keep the prayers coming, if you keep the updates coming Deal? :hugging: And give Gypsy all our hugs too.


----------



## maltlovereileen

That does sound like good news... continuing to hold her in positive thoughts and prayers


----------



## mary-anderson

Yippy!!! I'm so glad to hear she has some eyesight. I will 
continue to pray for our little girl. Thank you for taking
care of her.


----------



## missiek

Praise the Lord! she has sight!!!! I am soooo glad for her!!! I will pray that the swelling goes away and her sight improves...as well as her emotional state.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

That's wonderful news Jayne. I control myself so I don't drive you crazy asking how she is. She was in my heart and extra prayers yesterday. IMO it will take time but I think she will see well, maybe not 20/20 but well. I'm praying for 20/20 though. God please continue to allow Gypsy's sight to improve until she has 20/20 sight so that her fears can disappear.
Please give her a hug and kiss from me.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

This is such wonderful news. I'm continuing to pray that her sight keeps improving as the swelling goes down.

BTW - I would love to take Gypsy and provide her with a furever home, but it sounds as if it would be best to find someone that would have only her.


----------



## Maglily

Such great news!!! I'm glad I checked in before heading home.


----------



## Jayne

mss said:


> I'm glad to hear the specialist says she does have sight.
> 
> If she has had the cataracts for a very long time, wonder if there could now be a problem with interpreting and giving meaning to what her eyes can see.
> 
> (A relative of mine was very nearsighted from birth, and when finally fitted with glasses as a small child, she started screaming because of the houses across the street--she hadn't been able to see them before!)
> 
> I will keep Gypsy and you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


 That's an interesting thought.. I never would have considered that, but I can see how that could be.. Thanks...


----------



## Jayne

Maglily said:


> Such great news!!! I'm glad I checked in before heading home.


I'm glad you did too...Thanks...


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Why does she need to be an only furbaby in a home? I am so happy you got some good news!!!


----------



## Jayne

Lacie's Mom said:


> This is such wonderful news. I'm continuing to pray that her sight keeps improving as the swelling goes down.
> 
> BTW - I would love to take Gypsy and provide her with a furever home, but it sounds as if it would be best to find someone that would have only her.


 Thank you for your prayers.. And I wish Gypsy could fit into your home too, but she really needs to be the only pampered princess.. I appreciate your thinking of it though.. :thumbsup:

Jayne


----------



## Jayne

heartmadeforyou said:


> Why does she need to be an only furbaby in a home? I am so happy you got some good news!!!


Well, that's the million dollar question... Gypsy , I believe is afraid that she is going to be hurt by another dog.. Remember she was on the street for sometime before she was picked up. Being blind she must have been very afraid.. She lost her person and there were scary sounds on the street.. There were probably other animals that scared her... Now when she hears another animal that sounds in the least threatening she will attack that animal.. And she seems to be fighting for her life.. I have spoken to a person in Idaho, who trained two of my dogs, about this.. He is half dog himself I think..He can think like a dog.. He says once this fear has set in ,it probably won't go away.. He also stated that she isn't unadoptable, but needs to be placed as an only pet.. She would do fine then.. She is very loving and sweet to humans.. Very well behaved, and cute as can be..She hugs in close to you and her tail wags non stop.. 
So, that's the story of Gypsy...I would keep her myself but I have other animals, but I love this little girl...:wub:


----------



## Jayne

Snowbody said:


> Oh Jayne - that's really good news. Was sweating out yesterday waiting to hear. At this point any sight is great but I think that the swelling is an issue and it will keep getting better. I thought you had a home lined up already -- or did you since realize she has to be the only dog. Well that's the future. I think you'll find someone who may have lost their beloved dog and be thrilled to give beautiful Gypsy all their attention. In the meantime, thanks again for all your dedication. We'll keep the prayers coming, if you keep the updates coming Deal? :hugging: And give Gypsy all our hugs too.


You've got a deal!!!! Yes, I was really encouraged by the news that she does have sight..Yes, we did have a home lined up for Gypsy.. They are a wonderful couple.. They are experienced and responsible people concerning the care of dogs with eye problems.. But, they have two dogs..They are still hoping that with sight, Gypsy will shed her fears and they will be able to make a home for her.. But if not then we will be looking for another home that is better for all concerned.. 
Gypsy will most certainly be getting hugs from you...And thanks....:heart:

Jayne


----------



## Jayne

maltlovereileen said:


> That does sound like good news... continuing to hold her in positive thoughts and prayers


 Thank you Eileen....


----------



## Jayne

mary-anderson said:


> Yippy!!! I'm so glad to hear she has some eyesight. I will
> continue to pray for our little girl. Thank you for taking
> care of her.


 Yes please do continue to pray.. She really needs it for her future...:innocent:


----------



## Jayne

missiek said:


> Praise the Lord! she has sight!!!! I am soooo glad for her!!! I will pray that the swelling goes away and her sight improves...as well as her emotional state.


 Thank you Kelly, You are a very important part of her healing.. Keep the prayers coming!!!!


----------



## Jayne

Dixie's Mama said:


> That's wonderful news Jayne. I control myself so I don't drive you crazy asking how she is. She was in my heart and extra prayers yesterday. IMO it will take time but I think she will see well, maybe not 20/20 but well. I'm praying for 20/20 though. God please continue to allow Gypsy's sight to improve until she has 20/20 sight so that her fears can disappear.
> Please give her a hug and kiss from me.:wub:


 No need to control yoursef..Just let er rip!!! Thank you so very much for the specific prayers you are sending up for her.. I am agreeing with you also... Let's go for 20/20... and fears be gone!!!!!

Hugs and kisses from you always for Miss Gypsy...:smootch:


----------



## Jayne

Matilda's mommy said:


> gosh I hate being away until tomorrow evening,
> Lord touch those precious eyes, open them Lord so Gypsy may see.


 Thank you so much for your prayers..Please keep them coming.. She really needs so much...:amen:


----------



## Jayne

Cheri said:


> I love being in a place that doesn't think twice about praying for animals. People make me feel so silly about it sometimes. (I've even prayed for little birds I found in my yard).


 I bet you even rescue ants from your dishwater too..I do that, and I pray for, probably to others, silly unimportant things.. But, I figure that if God found them important enough to create and place them in my path, then the very least I can do is pray for them.. I'm glad to meet you kindered spirit...
Jayne


----------



## Jayne

k/c mom said:


> Wow!! That is really great news!!! I hope for the very best for sweet Gypsy!


 Thanks For your thoughtfulness Cher.. I really appreciate it..


----------



## Jayne

Listen everyone.. I am trying my best to comment from time to time individually, and I feel it an honor to be able to do so.. But, my worry is that I might leave someone out.... Not meaning to, I could look someone over.. Please excuse me if I have done this to anyone, and know that who ever you are,I appreciate you very much... Thanks, 
Jayne


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:thumbsup:we have seen the power of the Almighty God answering prayers, I pray for animals as well as people, and I really don't care what others say, I'm praying to God and only to God, so don't ever feel bad when people laugh it's there lose and your gain. God goes by the heart of a person and you have a loving heart. 

Gypsy will continue to improve, she's God's little miracle. I'll continue my prayers


----------



## Snowbody

Jayne said:


> Listen everyone.. I am trying my best to comment from time to time individually, and I feel it an honor to be able to do so.. But, my worry is that I might leave someone out.... Not meaning to, I could look someone over.. Please excuse me if I have done this to anyone, and know that who ever you are,I appreciate you very much... Thanks,
> Jayne


Jayne - You have enough on your plate saving these sweethearts. We know how grateful you are and i think that most of us feel that if you can give us an update especially after doctor visits that's all we need. Responding to each of our posts isn't necessary. We know.  JMO


----------



## k/c mom

Jayne said:


> Listen everyone.. I am trying my best to comment from time to time individually, and I feel it an honor to be able to do so.. But, my worry is that I might leave someone out.... Not meaning to, I could look someone over.. Please excuse me if I have done this to anyone, and know that who ever you are,I appreciate you very much... Thanks,
> Jayne


Jayne, don't worry about responding to everyone! Just take care of little Gyspy and give us updates!! That's all we need!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

k/c mom said:


> Jayne, don't worry about responding to everyone! Just take care of little Gyspy and give us updates!! That's all we need!! :thumbsup:


Yes -- I 100% agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

Bitsy is afraid of other animals too,if she thinks they will hurt her. She does well w/Rylee but they've ben together for many years and she really depends on him fo rcomfort. She does well w/ the cat too,but she growls at the other dogs.
She had to fight for food around 9 other dogs so she's still retained that,even though the feedbag is always open(always food in a dish)
She was growly and a little snappy at people but she rarely does that now. She growls a bit bit hasn't snapped in a long time.
She stays relaxed now when you pick he rup or hold her and he lefts me place her on her back,somethign she'd fight and almost scream over.

I went to school w/ a boy who was legally blind fo rmany years,just saw shapes. He had surgery to help him see better and had a tough time adjusting. He could see w/ his eyes but his brain couldn't understand what he was seeing,so it took him a while to adjust. Once his brain understood what his eyes were ssing,it was a revelation.
Gypsy is probably havign that same problem too.


----------



## Jayne

michellerobison said:


> Bitsy is afraid of other animals too,if she thinks they will hurt her. She does well w/Rylee but they've ben together for many years and she really depends on him fo rcomfort. She does well w/ the cat too,but she growls at the other dogs.
> She had to fight for food around 9 other dogs so she's still retained that,even though the feedbag is always open(always food in a dish)
> She was growly and a little snappy at people but she rarely does that now. She growls a bit bit hasn't snapped in a long time.
> She stays relaxed now when you pick he rup or hold her and he lefts me place her on her back,somethign she'd fight and almost scream over.
> 
> I went to school w/ a boy who was legally blind fo rmany years,just saw shapes. He had surgery to help him see better and had a tough time adjusting. He could see w/ his eyes but his brain couldn't understand what he was seeing,so it took him a while to adjust. Once his brain understood what his eyes were ssing,it was a revelation.
> Gypsy is probably havign that same problem too.


Thanks, your words have really encouraged me, especially about the brain adjusting to what it's seeing..That make sense to me.. again thanks for taking the time to let me know..


----------



## MalteseJane

My daughter adopted a chihuahua from a rescue. She cannot let him get in contact with other dogs because he will attack them. The strange thing is that he is fine with Alex, he is fine with Chico (Japanese Chi), the dog of her in-laws, he is fine with the cat. So maybe Gypsy could be fine too with family dogs and only feel threatened by other dogs.


----------



## Jayne

MalteseJane said:


> My daughter adopted a chihuahua from a rescue. She cannot let him get in contact with other dogs because he will attack them. The strange thing is that he is fine with Alex, he is fine with Chico (Japanese Chi), the dog of her in-laws, he is fine with the cat. So maybe Gypsy could be fine too with family dogs and only feel threatened by other dogs.


 I'm not sure what triggers her attacks, but in our home it seems to be two particular dogs.. I have 10 here right now, and I'm not really wanting to test her on the other 8.. Yikes!!! Until these two she seemed to be alright with all of them, and the wham, she was on a roll... I can't figure it out, but I think it's fear related..The first dog just wanted to get in her face and play, the second is new to the home and is very puppish and barks at her.. Both could cause fear to a blind dog I think..If I think about being blind myself and if I had something get right in my face or had somone yelling at me in a threatening way, I would feel afraid too.. So I can, in some ways, relate to Gypsy... Let's just pray for a good safe home for her.. She really is a lovely dog in every way with her humans...:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Gyspy goes to the doctors today...I just know
it's going to be good news..Janyne please update
us when you get a chance.


----------



## Snowbody

:Waiting: Hoping it's good news.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I was just thinking about this earlier this morning. I'm praying that we have great news about Gypsy's eyesight.


----------



## michellerobison

Jayne said:


> Thanks, your words have really encouraged me, especially about the brain adjusting to what it's seeing..That make sense to me.. again thanks for taking the time to let me know..


I'm sure she'll adapt. She's never really been able to see so she has no idea what's going on,her brain is probably going "what the heck is that?" Having never seen,she's not going to have a frame of reference or a past experience to relate to to cope. It's like a whole new alien world to her. Give her time,once she experiences more in the sighted world,she'll be able to draw on those and the missing link will come together for her..
It's like a paralysed dog getting a wheeley cart,totally new experience but soon they learn to use it. Gypsy will learn to use her new eyes and what they're telling her.
I know I just fell in love w/ those eyes....

Can't wait to hear her update!


----------



## sunnycleveland

I think about Gypsy every day - there is something very special about this fluff. 

looking forward to an update


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just checkin in


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Checking up on our Gypsy. Hugs to her and Jayne.


----------



## Jayne

Hi everyone.. Well , there really isn't anything to report on Gypsy medically because she wasn't to go to the doctor until next tuesday.. It was two weeks instead of one between appts. this go around.. But, I do have something to report as far as her fear issues.. I think she seems much calmer, although I still wouldn't want to turn her loose in a room full of dogs.. When I take her outside she doesn't bump into things like she did before, but she still seems to act lost... Thankfully she has been much easier to medicate this past week.. Before it was a real struggle, but now my husband holds her and speaks very softly to her while he strokes her tummy, And I do the drops and then I say, "Drops..Eyes" and give her a Charlie Bear.. She loves Charlie Bears.. In any case, things are looking up for Miss Gypsy.. Please continue with your positive thoughts and prayers for her eyes and her emotional healing...I will let all of you know next Tuesday what the doctor thinks..Not to worry!!!
Also, Cindy wanted me to tell you that we think we have found a good home for Lacey.. You might remember her as the dog that Cindy rescued the same time she rescued Gypsy. She is older than the hills, blind, deaf, and totally a sweet dog.. This would be so wonderful if the adoption goes through for her...I'm praying for that also..
Talk soon.....
Jayne and Miss Gypsy


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Praise God, Gypsy is one of God's little miracles, I'll keep praying


----------



## Cheri

Glad to hear she's doing well! ANY improvement is a good thing!!


----------



## k/c mom

Thank you so much for the update Jayne. It's wonderful that it is a positive one and I hope the progress continues!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Thank you Jayne. That's a great update. God love little Gypsy, she's got a lot of adjusting to do. If she's not bumping into things she must be seeing at least a little bit. I will keep on praying.
That's wonderful news for Lacey, God love her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Thanks for the update. Things sound like they're moving in a positive direction. But our prayers and positive energy are still needed both for Gypsy and for sweet Lacey.


----------



## mary-anderson

It's so good to hear she not bumping into as many things and calming down. I'll keep praying for Gypsy and family. Yeah for Lacey!!!


----------



## mss

So good to read your updates about both little dogs!  We're all with you, and them, in spirit, and hoping and praying that things continue to go well! :grouphug:


----------



## sheila's malt

How and where does one donate??? That is sad. I pray for that little one.


----------



## Snowbody

Jayne we are all just like the most over-eager aunts wondering how the doctor's visit went even when it isn't for a week. :blush: You know it's because we love that girl so much and are willing her, collectively, to see. And I think it's working. It does sound like she's doing better and to take some of the fear out of her life is wonderful. We'll just keep hanging in here. Good news about Lacey too. I'm trying to remember if we saw her pictures. Hoping she's getting her furever home.:chili:


----------



## michellerobison

Gy[sy wil learn to associate those sounds and smells w/ what she sees someday. HAs she seen herself in the mirror? Mine used to bark at herself,took her a long time to figure out,it was herself she was looking at...
Might be an interesting exercise...


----------



## Jayne

sheila's malt said:


> How and where does one donate??? That is sad. I pray for that little one.


Thanks so much for asking.. We had a drive to raise the money to have the surgery for Gypsy.. Through the generous donations of so many on SMF we were able to raise enough for her surgery and her care after surgery, up until August 12th of this year..After that she will need continued care that we will have to pay for until we can find her the appropriate forever home.. The follow up care is fairly expensive, so if you want to donate a little that would be very much appreciated.. You go on line to Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue.. There you will see on the list Adoptable dogs.. Click on and it will take you to the dogs we have currently that need homes.. Scroll down to Gypsy and on her biography, if you scroll down you will see where you can make a donation. Be sure to specify that it is for Gypsy, and she will be credited that amount.. Thank you for your interest in her...

Jayne


----------



## Jayne

michellerobison said:


> Gy[sy wil learn to associate those sounds and smells w/ what she sees someday. HAs she seen herself in the mirror? Mine used to bark at herself,took her a long time to figure out,it was herself she was looking at...
> Might be an interesting exercise...


 I tried Gypsy at the mirror today, but there was no reaction what so ever..We know she is seeing, but we don't know if it's only distance sight.. She is doing better avoiding objects in the yard though. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Jayne

Snowbody said:


> Jayne we are all just like the most over-eager aunts wondering how the doctor's visit went even when it isn't for a week. :blush: You know it's because we love that girl so much and are willing her, collectively, to see. And I think it's working. It does sound like she's doing better and to take some of the fear out of her life is wonderful. We'll just keep hanging in here. Good news about Lacey too. I'm trying to remember if we saw her pictures. Hoping she's getting her furever home.:chili:


 I'm not sure if Cindy posted Lacey here.. Possibly in the area they just started to show the foster dogs that need a forever home..?? Or she may have posted her picture in the photo gallery.. There's a picture of her daughter holding her there I think.. If she didn't, you can see her picture on Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue.. She is a sweet old girl.. She is almost blind and deaf and old, but I think she will be loved for what time she has left in her life. Were praying this adoption goes through for her:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Gypsy girl today is your doctors appt. I just know
you will get some good news!!!! Praying for you
little one.


----------



## Snowbody

Thinking about Gypsy too. Hoping to hear some good news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Jayne said:


> I tried Gypsy at the mirror today, but there was no reaction what so ever..We know she is seeing, but we don't know if it's only distance sight.. She is doing better avoiding objects in the yard though. I'll keep you posted...


 
I always put Matilda up to the mirror and she never notices herslf:w00t:


----------



## michellerobison

My black cocker Amy used to bark at herself in the mirror,she did that for years,then we moved here and she never even noticed herself... Not sure why the change.Only thing I can think of is we used to get a mirror out of the photography closet and have her look into it.It wasn't always there in the same spot,when we moved here,we had miirored closet doors in the hallway,so I think she must have cought on by then...


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Did Gypsy have her vet appointment today? Any update?


----------



## Jayne

Hi there everyone.. Yes, Miss Gypsy had her Doctors appointment today.. And we have a good report.. The last time Gypsy saw the doctor Gypsy had pus in her right eye..The doctor didn't tell me this until today..(Thankfully, because I would have been a basket case).. But today when she examined her she said her eyes looked just great and she was so thrilled about that.. So were we!!!! There is a small place on her eye where the pus had been that might cause her to lose a tiny bit of sight, but the doctor gave me some salve to put in her eyes twice a day to try to remove it..She is seeing some better..I think she sees ALOT better now that I put her bangs back in a top knot.. I knew they were getting in her eyes, but I was afraid to cut them for fear the hair would fall in her eyes and cause irritation.. As soon as the top knot was done she just blossomed.. She went all over the yard examining everything.. At times she would see something that she wasn't sure about and she would jump back, so I know she is seeing.. I can't tell you just how wonderful it is to see this little girl blossom.. She won't be seeing the doctor again for three weeks.. That's on August the 17th.. So, I'll keep you posted on the progress of Miss Gypsy.. As always, thank you so much for you concern, prayers, good wishes, financial support and your love...

Gypsy and Jayne


----------



## mss

What a wonderful update! I'm so happy to hear that you really do believe she is seeing! And going around exploring everything. Thank you so much for the great care you have given her. She couldn't be in better hands. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison

Yeah!!!! I'm so glad to hear our little flower is blossoming! She sure has grown into our hearts like a little flower,that's for sure.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Oh yes Gypsy is one of God's little miracles, I can see her checking out everything:HistericalSmiley: I'm so happy for her and you Jayne, you have been a wonderful mommy to Gypsy


----------



## mary-anderson

Oh Jayne I'm so very very happy for Gypsy!!! Have tears of
joys rolling down my face right now. You did a wonderful 
job with her. Thanks


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer: Jayne - this is cause for celebration. It just sounds like she's coming out of her shell and SEEING!!!! I am elated.:chili::chili: I think we all knew Gypsy needed that surgery so bad and she wasn't about to let us down, even with some naysaying and setbacks. She'd determined. Someone is going to be soooo lucky to get her in their lives and then she can investigate everything that they have. Pure joy. Jayne thanks so much for all of your dedication and loving care. I think Gypsy won't be a Gypsy for too long and will plant roots with her new parents. I'm hoping!! Any chance of some video one of these days? :innocent:


----------



## MalteseJane

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:

Hurray for Miss Gypsy. I'm so excited about her latest Vet's report. And she's seeing things and beginning to understand what sight is all about.

OMG -- I'm crying because I'm so happy for Gypsy.

Thank you Dear God for giving Gypsy the gift of sight. rayer:rayer:

Jayne -- hugs to you for being such a wonderful foster Mom. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maglily

it's just amazing, I'm so happy for her:wub::wub::wub:
this is just the best news!!!


----------



## The A Team

Oh my gosh! She's seeing??????? Holy Cow!! :chili: What wonderful news!! How exciting....I can just picture her jumping back when she sees something new, LOL.....


----------



## donnad

I am so happy for Gypsy...tears of joy are rolling down my face reading this.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:chili::chili::chili::chili:

Praise God! What a great report!

Made my day so much brighter!! :wub:


----------



## njdrake

This is wonderful news and I just know that life is going to get better for Gypsy every day!! 
:grouphug:


----------



## carley

We are very happy and encouraged by the great vet report and how much better Gypsy is doing now! Thanks again for everyone well wish's and all that contributed!

Debi


----------



## carley

If there is anyone that would like to help SCMR with little ones such as Gypsy, we can sure use some foster help, especially in Florida and GA! Fill out our online application at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - Foster Application, we are mostly in the SE region of the US!

Debi


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Hurray and hallelujah!! Thank You God for Gypsy's sight. Thank you Jayne for your updates. This last one was wonderful. You are such a good Mommy to all in your care. Thank you for your kind heart and gentle hands. I can just picture dear little Gypsy hopping back from something. The world is now hers to explore. God love her and keep her safe. Now for the perfect home for our Gypsy. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Jayne said:


> Hi there everyone.. Yes, Miss Gypsy had her Doctors appointment today.. And we have a good report.. The last time Gypsy saw the doctor Gypsy had pus in her right eye..The doctor didn't tell me this until today..(Thankfully, because I would have been a basket case).. But today when she examined her she said her eyes looked just great and she was so thrilled about that.. So were we!!!! There is a small place on her eye where the pus had been that might cause her to lose a tiny bit of sight, but the doctor gave me some salve to put in her eyes twice a day to try to remove it..She is seeing some better..I think she sees ALOT better now that I put her bangs back in a top knot.. I knew they were getting in her eyes, but I was afraid to cut them for fear the hair would fall in her eyes and cause irritation.. As soon as the top knot was done she just blossomed.. She went all over the yard examining everything.. At times she would see something that she wasn't sure about and she would jump back, so I know she is seeing.. I can't tell you just how wonderful it is to see this little girl blossom.. She won't be seeing the doctor again for three weeks.. That's on August the 17th.. So, I'll keep you posted on the progress of Miss Gypsy.. As always, thank you so much for you concern, prayers, good wishes, financial support and your love...
> 
> Gypsy and Jayne


This is wonderful, wonderful news!!! Thank you so much, Jayne, for all your love and devotion that you have given and continue to give to Gypsy. Although many of us have contributed financial support, good wishes, and prayers ... it is wonderful people like you who do so much of the hard physical work. Thank you for being such an Earth Angel to Gypsy ... and to so many other rescues. Sending you warm hugs and love. :tender:


----------



## maltlovereileen

That is the Best News Ever!!!!! Yeeeeaaaaah Gypsy!!!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

carley said:


> If there is anyone that would like to help SCMR with little ones such as Gypsy, we can sure use some foster help, especially in Florida and GA! Fill out our online application at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - Foster Application, we are mostly in the SE region of the US!
> 
> Debi


When we get moved to Florida, Al says I can do rescue...can't wait.


----------



## Cheri

michellerobison said:


> When we get moved to Florida, Al says I can do rescue...can't wait.


**JEALOUS**
That's awesome!! If I didn't already have my hands full I would totally do it!


----------



## LJSquishy

What great news!!! I am so happy to hear that Gypsy has some sight now! I can't wait to hear how she blossoms now.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I'm thinking of Gypsy and wondering how she is doing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I was thinking about her today too and wondering when her next appointment with the Vet is. Also wondering if she's adjusting to being able to see things.

Jayne -- when you have time, please give us an update. Sweet Gypsy is dear to our hearts.


----------



## mary-anderson

I too think of sweet Gypsy...I believe her appointment is this
coming Tuesday. Hopefully all is well and she is adapting.


----------



## Jayne

Short update for all of you.. Gypsy continues to improve, and she is such a good girl. It must be hard for her to be isolated for so long, but she never seems to mind.. We will be seeing the doctor on Tuesday of next week and I'll have more to tell you then.. I hope one of the things to tell is that the doctor says I can finally bathe her.. She is beginning to look a little rough around the edges, and there have been better days in the odor department too.. She is beginning to smell like Parfume-De-Pole-Cat! 
(GRIN!!) Anyway, stay tuned on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom

Yay!!! I hope for both your sakes the doc says it's ok to bathe her!


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks Jayne. Such good news. So why can't she be bathed? I may have known and forgotten. :blush: I do a lot of that these days. :huh:


----------



## harrysmom

Jayne said:


> Short update for all of you.. Gypsy continues to improve, and she is such a good girl. It must be hard for her to be isolated for so long, but she never seems to mind.. We will be seeing the doctor on Tuesday of next week and I'll have more to tell you then.. I hope one of the things to tell is that the doctor says I can finally bathe her.. She is beginning to look a little rough around the edges, and there have been better days in the odor department too.. She is beginning to smell like Parfume-De-Pole-Cat!
> (GRIN!!) Anyway, stay tuned on Tuesday!!!!


Hi Jayne, 

I don't think I know why she has to be isolated.... but I'm glad that
she is improving and I hope she finds the perfect home. Thanks for
everything you've done for Gypsy!!!


----------



## Maglily

It's great to hear that she is improving:wub::wub::wub: ... thank you for the update.


----------



## Jayne

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Jayne. Such good news. So why can't she be bathed? I may have known and forgotten. :blush: I do a lot of that these days. :huh:


 Well, basically it's because they don't want any chance of anything getting in her eyes at this point.. Usually it's about a month before they can be bathed, but Gypsys eyes were worse than most, so there has been a delay in that I guess..I'm hoping this will be the week for lots of shampoo and water!!! You know when our little ones get dirty they tend to mat more also, so I'm putting in a lot of time trying to keep her free of them.. I'm really looking forward to a clean and beautiful Gypsy ....:wub:Love her any which way though...


----------



## Jayne

harrysmom said:


> Hi Jayne,
> 
> I don't think I know why she has to be isolated.... but I'm glad that
> she is improving and I hope she finds the perfect home. Thanks for
> everything you've done for Gypsy!!!


 Two reasons why she has to be isolated.. #1 She could run into something and hurt her eyes.. She still doesn't see perfectly, although that is improving.. When I take her out, I don't leave her for a moment so that I can protect her from small collisions.. #2 Gypsy is selective aggressive and at any moment she could get into a fight with two of the other dogs.. She has had fear issues I believe from being blind and she will attack without warning.. Otherwise she is the sweetest little girl.. We are looking for a very special home for her where she will be the only animal in the household.. She will be perfect in that setting.. She is as good as gold, house trained, cuddly and loving,and so sweet to her humans..Right now she's laying in my lap, tummy up, sleeping soundly.. If I wasn't in rescue and if I didn't have other dogs I would definately want to keep her..She is that special to me..:wub:


----------



## Jayne

Maglily said:


> It's great to hear that she is improving:wub::wub::wub: ... thank you for the update.


 Thanks Brenda..I'll try to keep you up to date as often as I can...


----------



## Jayne

Dora's Mom said:


> Yay!!! I hope for both your sakes the doc says it's ok to bathe her!


 You and me both April.. Thanks!!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Hugs to Gypsy. Glad to hear she is improving. Hope that perfect home opens up to her.


----------



## Jayne

Update On GYPSY!!!!!!

Hello everyone.. Gypsy had her appointment today and the doctor was very pleased with ther eyes.. Everything looked very good, and wonder of wonders, she has the OK for a bath..Just as long as we're very careful of her eyes, it's a go... I don't know about Gypsy, but I'm totally ready for that.. She looked so cute today..She was all dressed up in her polka dot dress and matching hot pink bow in her top knot.. She just enchantd the whole doctors staff.. She was very brave, well, a little too brave, when a big boxer was barking at her.. The doctor was very amused at the spunkiness she showed toward him.. I on the other hand just groaned!!  So, Gypsy doesn't need to go back until the first of October, unless something unforseen happens.. Now we need to find her a good home where she will be the only princess in the house.. Truthfully I have become very attached to this little girl myself, but to keep her is just impossible.. So the very kindest thing to do is to find her a really wonderful forever Mama and/or Daddy..I'll keep you posted for any new developments..

Fondly,
Jayne and Miss Gypsy


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer::cheer: Jayne - what a great report. :chili::chili: It's so miraculous.We all knew she had it in her. I still can't believe how much this forum did to help Gypsy to see. The prayers, the funding, the love. :wub: And you are so amazing.:aktion033: Boy will this be a tough one when you find her furever home. She'll really need the perfect family. I keep thinking maybe someone who lost their wonderful fluff and wants to give Gypsy the life she deserves. Win/win. :thumbsup: Thanks so much for keeping us updated every step of the way.:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

she's one of God's little miracles. I hope she gets a wonderful home. I wish it were someone on SM who would adopt her.


----------



## mary-anderson

:celebrate - firewor :cheer: :celebrate - firewor



Jayne, What wonderful news!!! I bet she was beautiful
in her pink outfit!! A stinky pinky:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. Just think a 
bath, she'll smell of perfume. I hope someone adopts that sweet little girl soon.


----------



## k/c mom

What fabulous news!!!!!!! I'm thrilled for Gypsy and for you!!!!!


----------



## Jayne

Snowbody said:


> :cheer::cheer: Jayne - what a great report. :chili::chili: It's so miraculous.We all knew she had it in her. I still can't believe how much this forum did to help Gypsy to see. The prayers, the funding, the love. :wub: And you are so amazing.:aktion033: Boy will this be a tough one when you find her furever home. She'll really need the perfect family. I keep thinking maybe someone who lost their wonderful fluff and wants to give Gypsy the life she deserves. Win/win. :thumbsup: Thanks so much for keeping us updated every step of the way.:grouphug:


 Every single one of you had an important hand in this rags to riches story.. It wouldn't have happened without everyone pulling together in so many ways.. Now as you have said..The next step is her new home.. I can't wait to meet that very special person who will open up the world to Miss Gypsy...:wub:


----------



## Jayne

Matilda's mommy said:


> she's one of God's little miracles. I hope she gets a wonderful home. I wish it were someone on SM who would adopt her.


 Well, you know what is said about God.".We can do ALL things through God who strengthens us..." Please keep praying for Gypsy and her perfect home..I know it's out there somewhere just waiting for her...:innocent:


----------



## Jayne

mary-anderson said:


> :celebrate - firewor :cheer: :celebrate - firewor
> 
> 
> 
> Jayne, What wonderful news!!! I bet she was beautiful
> in her pink outfit!! A stinky pinky:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. Just think a
> bath, she'll smell of perfume. I hope someone adopts that sweet little girl soon.


 Sinky Pinky is right..You're to funny!!!:HistericalSmiley: I'm sure someone will see the sweetness in her and want to give her a good home.. We just need to wait and be patient for that special one to show up...


----------



## Jayne

k/c mom said:


> What fabulous news!!!!!!! I'm thrilled for Gypsy and for you!!!!!


 Thank you so much Sher..And thank you for sticking in there with us...


----------



## Maglily

That's the best news! you must have been doing cartwheels. 
and I can just picture her all dressed up, that's so sweet of you. 
btw, both of my neighbors have boxers - three of them, I know the feeling all to well! 
Thank you for the update.


----------



## Jayne

Maglily said:


> That's the best news! you must have been doing cartwheels.
> and I can just picture her all dressed up, that's so sweet of you.
> btw, both of my neighbors have boxers - three of them, I know the feeling all to well!
> Thank you for the update.


 Yes, we're all on cloud nine!!!! And she was very, very cute today.. I wish I knew how to post new pictures of her on this forum, but I'm not the greatest with things like that..
My Mothers next door neighbor has five boxers and I just feel a little nervous when they bound up to the fence to see me.. :w00t:


----------



## mss

That's wonderful news! :chili:

If you have pictures, maybe you could email them to somebody who could help post them. I know I'd love to see her, especially dressed up, but even in her natural state. 

Sending strongest vibes and wishes for a great new home to appear and gently carry her off to a wonderful new life. {{{{Gypsy}}}} With your help, I'm sure that will happen soon. :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane

:chili::chili::chili::happy dance::cheer:


----------



## michellerobison

Oh,such great news1 we gotta see her in her outfit,I bet she was adorable. fuuny how Malts just look at big dogs like,"oh yeah? bring it on...." I know mine do,much to my horror sometimes.
Big dog in a tiny furry body that's for sure.
I know I fell in love w/ that little face and those eyes just waiting to see the world around her,just waiting to be unlocked for her.
If I didn't have 4 malts and a cocker and a cat,she'd be mine,oh mine... I bet many here feel that way. She's our little girl anyway.
Keep us posted on her furever home. You're right the kindest thing you can do is give her a home where she is queen of the domain.

hugs,huge hugs to you for keeping her safe!


----------



## Jayne

MalteseJane said:


> :chili::chili::chili::happy dance::cheer:


 Thanks for the cheering squad!!! and your little one doesn't look grumpy..Just deep in thought!!!:wub: Very cute...


----------



## Jayne

michellerobison said:


> Oh,such great news1 we gotta see her in her outfit,I bet she was adorable. fuuny how Malts just look at big dogs like,"oh yeah? bring it on...." I know mine do,much to my horror sometimes.
> Big dog in a tiny furry body that's for sure.
> I know I fell in love w/ that little face and those eyes just waiting to see the world around her,just waiting to be unlocked for her.
> If I didn't have 4 malts and a cocker and a cat,she'd be mine,oh mine... I bet many here feel that way. She's our little girl anyway.
> Keep us posted on her furever home. You're right the kindest thing you can do is give her a home where she is queen of the domain.
> 
> hugs,huge hugs to you for keeping her safe!


Thanks Michelle..Yes she is a great Dane mixed with a little Wolf inside.:faint: But there never has been a sweeter little girl with humans... I appreciate your understanding of what I will have to do by giving Gypsy up .. It will break my heart, but by finding the right home for her and knowing she will be loved and happy, will put those broken parts right back together again.. And yes, she does belong to each and every one of you... A big hug all around...:wub:

Jayne and Miss Gypsy


----------



## Jayne

mss said:


> That's wonderful news! :chili:
> 
> If you have pictures, maybe you could email them to somebody who could help post them. I know I'd love to see her, especially dressed up, but even in her natural state.
> 
> Sending strongest vibes and wishes for a great new home to appear and gently carry her off to a wonderful new life. {{{{Gypsy}}}} With your help, I'm sure that will happen soon. :wub:


That's a good thought.. Maybe I can work something like that out.. I'd love for you all to see her now that she can see you... Let's see what I can come up with... Thanks for the idea...:thumbsup:
I'm praying for the best forever home for her, and I know it will happen..


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Oh what a joyous update you gave us Jayne~:dothewave: All of our prayers have been answered except for one. I will pray so hard that Gypsy gets the loving home she so deserves. I don't think God would take her this far without providing the last blessed step for her. Oh please give Gypsy kisses and hugs for me. I can just picture her in that pink outfit. I can imagine you are enjoying her clean now.
So many thanks to you Jayne. :aktion033::aktion033: Kisses and hugs to you too!


----------



## michellerobison

Jayne said:


> Thanks Michelle..Yes she is a great Dane mixed with a little Wolf inside.:faint: But there never has been a sweeter little girl with humans... I appreciate your understanding of what I will have to do by giving Gypsy up .. It will break my heart, but by finding the right home for her and knowing she will be loved and happy, will put those broken parts right back together again.. And yes, she does belong to each and every one of you... A big hug all around...:wub:
> 
> Jayne and Miss Gypsy


 
The broken parts will fit back together and be the building blocks of love for the next fluff in need.
It's hard to let them go,I felt that w/ the ones I helped find homes for in the animal shelter,but if I kept them all ,eventually I would run out of room to help another and that would be a real tradegy...

Now someone else will be blessed by Gypsy's love...
That's the greatest gift we can give.... believe me I wanted to take her too,but I have 5 other fluffs to think about and Gypsy's felings about being around other dogs. It's her turn to glow in the light of another's love,love only for her...
I wish you love and friendship always,Michelle


----------



## Jayne

michellerobison said:


> The broken parts will fit back together and be the building blocks of love for the next fluff in need.
> It's hard to let them go,I felt that w/ the ones I helped find homes for in the animal shelter,but if I kept them all ,eventually I would run out of room to help another and that would be a real tradegy...
> 
> Now someone else will be blessed by Gypsy's love...
> That's the greatest gift we can give.... believe me I wanted to take her too,but I have 5 other fluffs to think about and Gypsy's felings about being around other dogs. It's her turn to glow in the light of another's love,love only for her...
> I wish you love and friendship always,Michelle


Thank you for your wise and kind words Michelle... I'm so praying that someone will see the worth in Gypsy and want to love her... :wub:
On another subject...Gypsy finally got her grooming:aktion033: YEA!!,and she is just beautiful .. What wonders a new hairdo will work for a girl.. She feels better too.. Very perky and a happy , happy girl....SOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!

Jayne


----------



## Johita

So glad to hear that she's doing so much better. I sure hope she gets placed in a loving home. I would love to have her too, but don't think Aolani is ready for a sibling yet. She's one heck of a miracle


----------



## k/c mom

How wonderful that things are going so well for Gypsy!! I'm sooooo glad!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson

Jayne,

How's Gypsy getting along lately? :wub: Thought I check in on that
precious little girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

mary-anderson said:


> Jayne,
> 
> How's Gypsy getting along lately? :wub: Thought I check in on that
> preceious little girl.


 
:thumbsup: oh yes how is Gypsy?


----------



## Snowbody

Thinking the same thing and would love to see that new grooming


----------



## Jayne

Hi everyone, It's me Gypsy...I thought you might like to know what I've been up to lately..It's been really busy around here with all the doggies coming and going.. I've had two foster brothers that are now in their forever homes..No one wants me yet though..Sigh!!! But I've visited a few homes and met some really nice people..They weren't quite right for me though..I think because I want to be the only furbaby in the home it makes it harder to find a place for me.. But Foster Mom Jayne says she just knows there is a special person just looking for a little girl like me.. I can't wait cause I really love to snuggle.. Also, I think you might like to hear the great news about my eyes.. The doctor said last week that they are perfect and I don't have to go back to see her for 6 whole months.. Isn't that great? Foster mom says my eyes are so beautiful and clear now and that I flirt with them... MMMMMM!!! Anyway, I've missed all of you and I will let you know when my special person comes along...
Hugs to you all..Woof, Woof,
Gypsy Girl


----------



## Snowbody

Jayne said:


> Hi everyone, It's me Gypsy...I thought you might like to know what I've been up to lately..It's been really busy around here with all the doggies coming and going.. I've had two foster brothers that are now in their forever homes..No one wants me yet though..Sigh!!! But I've visited a few homes and met some really nice people..They weren't quite right for me though..I think because I want to be the only furbaby in the home it makes it harder to find a place for me.. But Foster Mom Jayne says she just knows there is a special person just looking for a little girl like me.. I can't wait cause I really love to snuggle.. Also, I think you might like to hear the great news about my eyes.. The doctor said last week that they are perfect and I don't have to go back to see her for 6 whole months.. Isn't that great? Foster mom says my eyes are so beautiful and clear now and that I flirt with them... MMMMMM!!! Anyway, I've missed all of you and I will let you know when my special person comes along...
> Hugs to you all..Woof, Woof,
> Gypsy Girl


I was just thinking about Gypsy the other day when I got your newsletter and went on SCMR and couldn't believe she still hasn't been adopted. :smcry: I can't believe that perfect person hasn't found her yet. I guess it will make it very special. And I know Jayne is such a great foster mom that it really isn't a problem. Would love to see some new pix. Boy, my heart is bursting remembering all of us raising money for her eye operation and the peaks and valleys along with it...but none of us ever gave up on her and to hear about her eyesight now is such a joy. :chili: Thank you, thank you, thank you.:grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, Jayne, thank you so much for the update!! What wonderful news that Gypsy can see! Thank you for taking such good care of her!


----------



## Starsmom

I am one of the one's who couldn't do anything, but I marvel those who can and do.Thanks to the generosity of those who did, Gypsy can see the world clearly again. :chili::chili:I hope she can find her forever home soon. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Starsmom said:


> I am one of the one's *who couldn't do anything*, but I marvel those who can and do.Thanks to the generosity of those who did, Gypsy can see the world clearly again. :chili::chili:I hope she can find her forever home soon. :wub:


Marsha - I should have put in my post not only about the fundraising but also the prayers, thoughts and concern that went out to Gypsy. That was every bit as important and I'm sorry I didn't mention that. I think Gypsy became OUR Maltese, all of SM's.


----------



## Jayne

Hello everyone..It's me Gypsy....Just thought I'd check in and tell you what's been going on....Not much... :-( My Foster Mom took me to visit several nice people who wanted to meet me, and I was hoping they would want me, but....they weren't quite right for me.. I felt sad, but I won't get totally depressed because I just know that the perfect home is out there and when they hear about me they will rush to give me my forever home..Until then I'll just be happy, keep wagging my tail and smiling..and wait.. 
My eyes are doing really well, and they are even better than the doctors thought they would be..Mom says she'll take me out on Christmas eve to look at the Christmas lights..That should be fun..I can't wait because I've never seen Christmas lights...Well, maybe I did once, but I was a tiny baby then probably, and I can't remember it.. 

I hope all of you have wonderful holidays... I will be thinking about each and every one of you, my special friends...

Hugs and kisses,
Gypsy


----------



## Maglily

Gypsy! What great news that you can see better! I was just thinking about you a few days ago and it's so good to hear from you. I'm glad you have a happy home with your foster mom, don't worry, one day you will have your forever home. Enjoy your Christmas and all the wonderful lights XXXXOOO


----------



## Snowbody

Oh, Gypsy I was hoping you might be someone's special Christmas fluff. :smcry: I can't believe no one's grabbed you up and hugged you to pieces.:hugging: You know all your aunties love you sooo much.:sLo_grouphug3: The problem is we already have Malts and we know you need to be someone's one and only. I'm praying that you'll find your furever home. In the meantime, enjoy those lights and think how lucky you are to have such a great foster mom.:chili:


----------



## Dora's Mom

Ohhhhh Gypsy....I love you so much! Can I play Santa and get her anything special for Christmas?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Great news. Do you have a link to her petfinder page? Thanks!


----------



## revakb2

Nikki's Mom said:


> Great news. Do you have a link to her petfinder page? Thanks!



Here is Gypsy's link. I hope you find your great furever home soon sweet girl.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Gainesville, FL | Gypsy (FL)


----------



## k/c mom

I'm so glad she is doing so well! Thanks so much for the update!

Just a suggestion ... if someone sees her listing, they will think she needs cataract surgery. The listing is from June and I think if it were re-written it would help her chances.


----------



## michellerobison

I'm sad she hasn't got her furever home yet but there's still time before X-mas for her to get a family in her stocking.


----------



## Snowbody

k/c mom said:


> I'm so glad she is doing so well! Thanks so much for the update!
> 
> Just a suggestion ... if someone sees her listing, they will think she needs cataract surgery. The listing is from June and I think if it were re-written it would help her chances.


Good catch Sher. I think that needs an update for sure. Did you PM Jayne in case she misses this?


----------



## Jayne

Hi everyone.. I went to our web site..Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and Gypsy was updated 9/23/10 ,and her surgery was mentioned there.. I didn't go directly to pet finder, but I will, and check to see what's going on.. It's probably time for another update anyway.. Thanks for the heads up.. Anything you think of that might help, please let me know..I'm open to anything I think might help Gypsy...


----------



## k/c mom

Jayne said:


> Hi everyone.. I went to our web site..Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and Gypsy was updated 9/23/10 ,and her surgery was mentioned there.. I didn't go directly to pet finder, but I will, and check to see what's going on.. It's probably time for another update anyway.. Thanks for the heads up.. Anything you think of that might help, please let me know..I'm open to anything I think might help Gypsy...


Jayne, here's the Petfinder link Reva provided .. it's from June ...
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Gainesville, FL | Gypsy (FL)


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Gypsy it was so nice to hear from you sweetie. I'm so thrilled for you that you can see so well now. I am hoping and praying for a furever home for you. Someone is out there for you sweetie. Jayne loves you and you know all your Aunties here on SM do too. Don't be too disappointed that it may take a little time. It will be worth the wait. Merry Christmas sweetheart. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

Hi there everyone.... I just am hanging around to wish every one of you, (my family) the very happiest New Year ever... May all your wishes come true and may you have many friends and family around you to give you love and encouragement through your good and your bad times. This year I just know I will have my forever home...and it's about time I say!!!! Many blessings on all of you..
Hugs, and licks,
Gypsy
PS. Oh yeah...Foster mom Jayne says ditto to all that...


----------



## michellerobison

We love you gypsy, I hope your furever home is soon my little one!


----------



## Snowbody

Gypsy girl, it would make my new year if you could find your furever home in 2011. We love you and know there's someone out there for you. :wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Gypsy, I too pray you get a forever home....I think of you often.
Happy New Year Gyspy!!!!!!and Jayne!!


----------



## Jayne

Hi there everyone..It's me, Gypsy.. Alot of really exciting things are happening around here right now... This nice lady saw my picture on SCMR about a week ago, and I think she really liked my picture because she sent in something called an application to see if she could adopt me.. Well, foster Mom Jayne is very fussy when it comes to me, but she called and talked to the lady.. Foster Mom really liked her, and so she called nd talked to the vet that took care of the nice lady's dog before it got sick and went ot heaven.. Foster Mom found out a lot of really good things about this nice lady, so called her and talked to her some more..I was a little scared when foster Mom told her about some of my behavior that isn't really very nice some time..(I'm really sorry..Honest..) Anyway, do you know what? The lady said that I sound just like her little dog up in heaven..Foster Mom says that she will protect me from other dogs and be good and loving to me.. And you know what..? This nice lady even has to take drops for her eyes every day, so she says we'll just take drops together.. That sounds nice..I wonder if she will expect a treat everytime she has drops in her eyes like I do..We'll, I don't mind sharing a bit..No I don't!!! Anyway, the directors are talking to each other to see if this nice lady can take me home so she can be my very own, and I can be her very own.. Now what I want you, my special family, to do is PRAY and send good wishes and thoughts about all of this.. and I 'll let you know what happens.. So look for my very next message to you to find out whats what...Hugs to all of you....Oh, and foster Mom says hugs too...
Gypsy


----------



## gopotsgo

Oh beautiful Gypsy, it sounds like a match made in heaven! I think it is too cute that you guys can take your eye drops together and I think both of you should get treats afterward! Lily, Audrey and I will be praying very hard for you.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Jayne

gopotsgo said:


> Oh beautiful Gypsy, it sounds like a match made in heaven! I think it is too cute that you guys can take your eye drops together and I think both of you should get treats afterward! Lily, Audrey and I will be praying very hard for you.rayer:rayer:rayer:


 
Ok..I'm counting on you to be down on your prayer bones tonight before bedtime...Pray, Pray, Pray...:innocent:.It's not that I don't wuv my foster Mommy, but I want a forever mommy all my own..Sigh!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:
Jayne - that is such music to my ears. I can't tell you how many times I think of Gypsy and it makes me so sad when I look at SCMR's website and still see her there. Oh my gosh, this sounds like such a good match. We've got our fingers, toes, and paws crossed. You deserve a very special mom and this sure sounds like one. Did she have a maltese before or another type of dog, Jayne? 

I'm so excited. :chili::chili: I don't want to jinx anything though so I'll just sit here and hold my breath until I hear from you that it goes thru.:blink::smhelp: :eek2_gelb2::woohoo2::Girl power: Hmmm, it better happen soon. I don't know how long I can do this. :new_shocked:


----------



## Jayne

You make me laugh!!! The lady had a Bichon Frise before and it has taken her five years to get over the loss of her little one..She loves with a big heart..Now she's ready to give it away again and Gypsy is very loving and comforthing to her humans..I think they need each other don't you?


----------



## michellerobison

It's so hard to loose a fluff and think about another one. It's not that she's replacing her Bichon but passing her love to another deserving soul. By passing it on,paying it forward,that love will never die but will always flourish and grow.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you little Gypsy that you will be the one who helps that love live and grow and continue on.

Hugs!


----------



## Jayne

michellerobison said:


> It's so hard to loose a fluff and think about another one. It's not that she's replacing her Bichon but passing her love to another deserving soul. By passing it on,paying it forward,that love will never die but will always flourish and grow.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you little Gypsy that you will be the one who helps that love live and grow and continue on.
> 
> Hugs!


Thank you Michelle..I feel in my heart that this is just the right person for Gypsy and the two of the will blossom together in many wonderful ways..:wub2::wub:


----------



## Jayne

Hi everybody, MY SPECIAL FAMILY...It's me, Gypsy........Are you ready??.... Drum roll please.....I now have a last name. I am now Gypsy McKnight...Sounds good doesn't it? A really special lady adopted me and I am going to my new forever home...I am soooooooooooo happy and excited... Foster Mom and New Mom were both crying....I guess that's just what humans do when they are happy.. Or sad..But I think these are happy tears...I can't wait to see my new Mommy, and I also can't wait to be able to use these wonderful eyes that so many of you helped me get.. Now I will be traveling and seeing all the wonders of the earth that I never would have seen without your help... Now, you don't be sad because I will be leaving you, because my new Mommy knows all about you and I think if I ask her she will keep you updated on all the fun things we are doing together.. I love you guys..Please don't ever forget that..

Hugs and and cuddles,
Miss Gypsy McKnight (love it!!!)


----------



## Dora's Mom

:chili: How wonderful Gypsy! I wish you could have come home with me a long time ago...but you needed to be with this lady instead so Dora and I will wish you good luck and I know you will be so happy in your new home. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Jayne said:


> Hi everybody, MY SPECIAL FAMILY...It's me, Gypsy........Are you ready??.... Drum roll please.....I now have a last name. I am now Gypsy McKnight...Sounds good doesn't it? A really special lady adopted me and I am going to my new forever home...I am soooooooooooo happy and excited... Foster Mom and New Mom were both crying....I guess that's just what humans do when they are happy.. Or sad..But I think these are happy tears...I can't wait to see my new Mommy, and I also can't wait to be able to use these wonderful eyes that so many of you helped me get.. Now I will be traveling and seeing all the wonders of the earth that I never would have seen without your help... Now, you don't be sad because I will be leaving you, because my new Mommy knows all about you and I think if I ask her she will keep you updated on all the fun things we are doing together.. I love you guys..Please don't ever forget that..
> 
> 
> Hugs and and cuddles,
> Miss Gypsy McKnight (love it!!!)


 
YEAH !!!!! We're all so happy for you Gypsy McKight!
Once you get the last name it's official,you're a spoiled maltese! We know yopu'll be loved and happy and we can't wait to see your new adventures!

Hugs dear one!


----------



## Snowbody

WHEW!!:smheat::smheat: I can stop holding my breath.:chili::chili: I was turning blue.:w00t:
Gypsy McKnight. I love the sound of it. :tender: Gypsy, I know how much you love your foster mommy. She was the one who got all of us to work together to make sure you could see and she's the one who took such good care of you and together with you proved the doctors wrong when they thought you might not do so well. I know you're going to miss her but boy have you got a job to do with your new mom. You have to kiss her and hug her, make her feel happy, teach her tricks (humans are notoriously bad at learning tricks) and you have to fill her life with love. And guess what? She's going to be doing the same thing with you. :wub: That's right. A mutual admiration society. I'm really hoping that she will want to let all your aunties know how you're doing and see some pictures of you traveling about and seeing the world. I'm so happy for you sweetie. Kisses and hugs from Tyler and I. I'm feeling a few :smcry: of joy, but I know they will turn into a big


----------



## Maglily

I was just looking at Gypsy's photo last week. I am so happy for her and her new Mom. 

Gypsy, you are going to have such a fun time with your new mom and new home! I couldn't help but cry a little thou but I know you will come back to see us from time to time. I wish you all the best XXXOOO


----------



## edelweiss

. . . Mazel tov! :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I am so happy for Gypsy & her new mom. I'm sure they will both have a wonderful life together. Maybe new mom will even join SM!


----------



## revakb2

Ms Gypsy Mcknight, I sure like the sound of that. I am so happy you are going to your forever home with your own mommy that you don't have to share with anyone.
Now you'll have to let us know everything you see in your new home. Be sure and tell your new mommy to send us some pictures of you. We all love you.


----------



## kikiiniowa

I've seen some of the posts in this topic but can't read them all. Has enough money been raised for the surgery or do you still need more? I would love to help.


----------



## Jayne

Thank you so much for your offer, but Gypsy had her surgery in August ..She is now a seeing dog, and has finally found her forever home just today... So, all is well with Gypsy...:wub:


----------



## Jayne

Dora's Mom said:


> :chili: How wonderful Gypsy! I wish you could have come home with me a long time ago...but you needed to be with this lady instead so Dora and I will wish you good luck and I know you will be so happy in your new home. :wub:


 Thank you April and Dora. I know I would have had a really good home with you, but you see, I just needed to be the only furbaby in the home..But I am grateful that you wanted me..Thanks..
Gypsy:wub:


----------



## Jayne

michellerobison said:


> YEAH !!!!! We're all so happy for you Gypsy McKight!
> Once you get the last name it's official,you're a spoiled maltese! We know yopu'll be loved and happy and we can't wait to see your new adventures!
> 
> Hugs dear one!


 
WOW!!! you mean I'm really officially a Spoiled Maltese now????:chili:This day just gets better and better...Thanks so much for the Hugs..and a hug right back at you.....:ThankYou:


----------



## Jayne

revakb2 said:


> Ms Gypsy Mcknight, I sure like the sound of that. I am so happy you are going to your forever home with your own mommy that you don't have to share with anyone.
> Now you'll have to let us know everything you see in your new home. Be sure and tell your new mommy to send us some pictures of you. We all love you.


 
Don't you worry for even one minute...I'm coming back with my new Mommy..New Mommy already knows about all my aunties and cousins, and she is going to check you all out I think..I'll ask if she can send pictures..Foster Mom Jayne wasn't so good about doing that was she..Mechanically challenged I think.... But...what can I say..She was good at lots of other things..Like loving me!!!:wub:


----------



## Jayne

Tanner's Mom said:


> I am so happy for Gypsy & her new mom. I'm sure they will both have a wonderful life together. Maybe new mom will even join SM!


 
You bet we will..I feel so happy!!!:tender:


----------



## Jayne

:smcry::blink:


Snowbody said:


> WHEW!!:smheat::smheat: I can stop holding my breath.:chili::chili: I was turning blue.:w00t:
> Gypsy McKnight. I love the sound of it. :tender: Gypsy, I know how much you love your foster mommy. She was the one who got all of us to work together to make sure you could see and she's the one who took such good care of you and together with you proved the doctors wrong when they thought you might not do so well. I know you're going to miss her but boy have you got a job to do with your new mom. You have to kiss her and hug her, make her feel happy, teach her tricks (humans are notoriously bad at learning tricks) and you have to fill her life with love. And guess what? She's going to be doing the same thing with you. :wub: That's right. A mutual admiration society. I'm really hoping that she will want to let all your aunties know how you're doing and see some pictures of you traveling about and seeing the world. I'm so happy for you sweetie. Kisses and hugs from Tyler and I. I'm feeling a few :smcry: of joy, but I know they will turn into a big


I was beginning to get a little bit worried about you holding your breath.:smscare2: But thankfully you're breathing again..Whew!!! I promise I am going to hug and kiss my new mommy..I want her happy as can be..Just like me..Don't worry, I'm going to teach her how to talk to all of my family here.. Now don't cry, or you'll make me cry too...:blink:Give Tyler a hug from me and one for you too..
Gypsy Mc Knight....Love my new name!!!:heart:


----------



## Jayne

Maglily said:


> I was just looking at Gypsy's photo last week. I am so happy for her and her new Mom.
> 
> Gypsy, you are going to have such a fun time with your new mom and new home! I couldn't help but cry a little thou but I know you will come back to see us from time to time. I wish you all the best XXXOOO


 
Now what is this.????.Every one is crying.. Not me, I am soooooooooooooo happy... I promise I will come back from time to time...Love you guys:wub:


----------



## Jayne

edelweiss said:


> . . . Mazel tov! :wub:


 
Thank you so much...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wub:


----------



## Jayne

Hi Aunties and cousins..It's me Gypsy McKnight.... Guess what? My new Mommy is coming to get me tomorrow morning and I am just wiggling with excitment... Foster Mom Jayne has been preparing everything for me so that my new Mommy will know what I like...I like alot of stuff evidently because she has packed half the house!!!! She has been taking pictures of me too, and sigh, I think she's going to give me a bath...Hmmmmm!! Foster Mom even took me to the dentist to have my teeth cleaned.. I think she is going to make me clean from the inside out, but that's Ok because I want to be kissing sweet for my new Mommy tomorrow.. I have a pretty dress to wear with pink and yellow flowers on it and a pink bow for my hair and My collar and leash even match with the same flowers on it..Foster Mom said I had better clothes than she does, and I said ,"Yep, I sure do..I wish you'd get rid of that old denim shirt..It's not very fashionable!!" Anyway, my Mommy has a lot of surprises for me..I'm probably not supposed to know about it all, but I peeked at her E-mail and found out that she got me a new soft cushion for my car seat and steps so I can snuggle up in bed with her, and when I want to get down off the bed I won't fall and bump my noggin...She got me a pee pad..Well, when a girls gotta go, she's just gotta go, don't you know.. And this is the best yet..My new Mommy knows how to cook and she made me some yummy treats all by herself..I can tell she already luvs me and I'm so excited to go home with her so I can give her cuddles and kisses.. Well, also, I would like a couple of those treats... New mommy made me an appointment with the eye doctor, so don't you worry, these beautiful new eyes you gave me are going to be taken care of very well..
So, for now my Spoiled Maltese Family, I won't say goodbye, but I will say until we meet again when new Mommy writes to you..It's been a special and wonderful trip hasn't it? I love you guys..
Gypsy McKnight


----------



## michellerobison

WE gotta see piccies of you and your new mommie when she picks you up!!!
This is the day we've all prayed for and now it's not just a wish but a dream come true!!!!
Hugs Miss Gypsy McNight!


----------



## casa verde maltese

Congratulations Gypsy! Sounds Like you're new adventure is going to be great!


----------



## missiek

I am thrilled to tears Miss Gypsy. Your story has touched my heart in so many ways. I am so excited for you. Please give foster-momma lot's of kisses and tell her she will always be in your heart. I know she loves you something fierce and it will be bittersweet to see you go.

God speed Miss Gypsy, enjoy your new life.....filled with love. :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Yea, Gypsy!!!! I'm so happy for you and your new mommy!


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili: Oh, Gypsy. I can't wait until tomorrow. I hope your foster mommy takes some pix of you in your beautiful outfit. I know you're going to miss her so much but it sounds like she handpicked the perfect furever home for you. We love you so much Gypsy and we hope your new mom will join our SM family. Please tell her to.:wub::wub: Sleep tight sweet girl.:wub2::tender:


----------



## mary-anderson

:aktion033::aktion033:Oh Gypsy I'm so very very happy for you!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033: It sounds like you hit the jackpot, your new mommy sounds wonderful. You my precious little one deserve her!! I so hope your new mommy joins our SM family so we can be part of your new life.


----------



## Maglily

It's tomorrow, hurray! Congratulations Gypsy! you and your new mommy may be together right now. I think you are both so lucky to have each other. XXXXXOOOOO! I love you and am so happy for you.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili::chili:HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, GYPSY:chili::chili::chili: I bet your new and old mom barely slept last night with anticipation. I'm so happy for you all. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody

How'd it go? :Waiting:


----------



## Jayne

HI everyone..I know you are dying to know how the adoption went...It couldn't have been more perfect.. Gypsy warmed up to her new Family very quickly and I was very pleased with that.. Mrs. Mcknight was lovely and her friend Jon Paul was such a nice person.. They ask all the right questions and Jon Paul especially mentioned that it had been so nice to read Gypsys history as seen through the eyes of you here at Spoiled Maltese.. So, they already have been on here and I expect you will be hearing from them some time in the future..I hope they will post pictures of Gypsy for all of you to see.. You'll be hearing from me as I will be poking my head around other subjects from time to time.. You might even hear from me on Gypsys page..
Blessings on you all for what you've meant to Gypsy and to me.. This adoption would never have taken place without your donations and you encouraging and 
warm words...Hugs all around..
Jayne


----------



## Snowbody

I'm sorry Jayne. I have to go out and buy some more boxes of Kleenex. :crying::smcry::crying: I'm sitting here crying with joy that our Gypsy has found her true family and home. What a journey that brave girl has taken and now it sounds like she was waiting all this time for Mrs. McKnight and Jon Paul. I hope they will join us on SM. :thumbsup: We can't thank you enough, Jayne for being there thru every moment with Gypsy and for letting us know her story so we could help. It was funny - last night we were getting our taxes together and I had to give my DH a list of charities and what I sent. :w00t::brownbag: He looked at them, a bit aghast, since money's been tight lately, and said,"You think you gave enough to Maltese charities?" Well I look at how far Gypsy has come and I know it's worth every penny for every one of those sweet babies who need love, protection and medical care. :wub::wub::wub: Rescues and those who work with them are angels on earth. :ThankYou:


----------



## mary-anderson

I'm so glad she is going to a wonderful home... I sure hope they post pictures so we can see our precious Gypsy. Thank You Jayne for taking care of Gypsy.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

I do think Gypsy will need a name change---she won't be a "traveling lady" anymore!
Yippee.


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> I'm sorry Jayne. I have to go out and buy some more boxes of Kleenex. :crying::smcry::crying: I'm sitting here crying with joy that our Gypsy has found her true family and home. What a journey that brave girl has taken and now it sounds like she was waiting all this time for Mrs. McKnight and Jon Paul. I hope they will join us on SM. :thumbsup: We can't thank you enough, Jayne for being there thru every moment with Gypsy and for letting us know her story so we could help. It was funny - last night we were getting our taxes together and I had to give my DH a list of charities and what I sent. :w00t::brownbag: He looked at them, a bit aghast, since money's been tight lately, and said,"You think you gave enough to Maltese charities?" Well I look at how far Gypsy has come and I know it's worth every penny for every one of those sweet babies who need love, protection and medical care. :wub::wub::wub: Rescues and those who work with them are angels on earth. :ThankYou:


Me too...but happy tears!
My hubs said the same thing about the donating but he knew we donated and he's all for it...he just like to kid me about it..:innocent:

He laughed when he read Gyspy's letters,he thought they were adorable,he did kid me and say that Gypsy McKnight sounded like a stage name for a burlesque dancer...:dancing banana:
Guys!

I can't wait to see her on here w/ her new family,once they get all settled in.
:wub:


----------



## Gypsy's mom

Hello to all spoiled Malteses and the people you own! Gypsy here! I've been busy helping my forever mom to settle in - teaching new tricks to "older" moms isn't as easy as one might think. First of all, she suggested to me, and I concur, I need a brand new start on here - "page 1 news" so to speak, so my forever mom is composing a nice "tell all" about my most recent adventure - the ride to my forever home! Look for me at a new forum subject entitled: Gypsy's home at last! See you all there.....


----------



## Gypsy's mom

Gypsy here - my new mom is having trouble learning this website's forum procedures. So, to keep you up-to-date - I'm happy as can be and trying to train this human but the going is slow..... she probably needs more treats. I definitely am getting used to the freedom of this new home - walking all over the place, sniffing so many new smells... I think my new mom has photos of me she wants to post here... perhaps if you click on "Gypsy's mom" it will take you to our profile and you'll see one of my glamour shots! ta-ta for now - nap time!


----------



## Jayne

Hi Gypsy's Mom..I'm so gald to see that you posted here on SMF... I understand you are having trouble starting another thread for Gypsy.. As a newbie on this forum it must be confusing to you. I'm still fumbling through after all this time.. 

Hey all of you old timers, could you please help Sherry Post a new thresd for Gypsy..This one's sooooo long that some people find it overwelming to read I'm sure.. 

Stay tuned for the adventures of Gypsy posted by Sherry and Gypsy... Love it!!!!!

Jayne


----------



## uniquelovdolce

welcome welcome welcome !!! gypsy im soo happy u found ur furever home !!!!


Gypsy's mom said:


> Hello to all spoiled Malteses and the people you own! Gypsy here! I've been busy helping my forever mom to settle in - teaching new tricks to "older" moms isn't as easy as one might think. First of all, she suggested to me, and I concur, I need a brand new start on here - "page 1 news" so to speak, so my forever mom is composing a nice "tell all" about my most recent adventure - the ride to my forever home! Look for me at a new forum subject entitled: Gypsy's home at last! See you all there.....


----------



## michellerobison

I started one for Gypsy,if it'll help. Can't wait for the new adventures of Gypsy Mcknight,our newest member!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/112155-hello-gypsy.html#post1906751


----------



## Katkoota

i love stories that goes to a forever good homes


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Gypsy McKnight -- you're such a lucky little girl. You know how much all of us here on SM have loved you and helped provide you with the gift of sight. And you had such a great Foster Mom with Jayne -- but not you have a furever home with your furever Mom, Sherry. What a wonderful new life you're going to have.

We love you so much.


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer:SHERRY - WELCOME!:cheer:

We're so glad to meet you. I see that Gypsy already has you eating out of her paw. :HistericalSmiley: I love the picture of her truly coming home. :wub::wub:
So I see Michelle started a thread for you. In the future if you want to start a thread, go in the black line above here to "Forums" and you will see all the forum choices. In the case of the first post you'd got to "Introduce Yourself." When that page opens, on the top left there's a little button that says, "New Thread." You click that and it lets you title and start a new thread. Another example is "Post Pix" so you can post lots of pix of Gypsy. :chili::chili: I was never in a forum before this so I started off clueless. Never be afraid to ask. We're so glad you are Gypsy's mom. :thumbsup::wub: She's a love.:aktion033:


----------



## bellapuppy

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: :chili:
I just love happy endings.


----------



## Gypsy's mom

Thanks Michelle for the help. Perhaps you can instruct me how to post a photo which will appear alongside the message. thanks!


----------



## michellerobison

Sure,just go to FORUMS,it's on the big black line on the top of the page. Look for a forum that fits your idea like "Introduce yourself" or "picture posts" or "Anythingelse Maltese Related". It's get easier...
Click on one of those underlined forums you'll see a black rectangular botton " New Thread" click it and a dialogue box will appear and you can post!
If you need help w/ piccies it's easy too. Two ways to do it...

1-Scroll farther down to a rectangular box that says "manage attachments" and you can load images from your computer files ,the picture files...
That'll get you started.

2-If you have a picture trail or photobucket,you can copy the URL and paste it in the large dialogue window...click on the square yellow button with the mountain and sun in the tool bar,a window will pop up startign w/ http: highlighted in blue,erase it and paste your url in it and click "ok" and it will put the picture in the big dialogue window. That works best since it won't use up alotted attachment space. The uploads from computers will use it up faster so many of us use the insert picture to save on storage space.

If it's confusing,feel free to contact me or anyone you can,we'll help. It's easy to do after a few times...

Welcome and thank you so much for loving our little Gypsy!


----------



## carley

Just wanted to let everyone know how well Gypsy is doing in her forever home! She is loved and adored by her humans! Thanks so much for everyone's help to make a difference!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Carley -- Gypsy's furever mom posted an update for us about a month ago. It was wonderful to hear that Gypsy is doing so well. They are a handful that have really tugged at our heartstrings over the years and Gypsy is certainly one of those.


----------

